# Guys ACU



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi 

I will be starting my second icsi cycle at Guys in a few weeks ...... anyone else there / dr / at EC / ET stage?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I had an ivf at guys , but the girls are few and far beetween on this site , which is funny as there are always lots of people in the waiting room.

they were very nice there and so run on time, not good at comunicating all the time make sure you ask all the questions you need to know.

my ivf there di not work but as you can see i am old and have immune problems that they were not intrested in.

but you are nice and young you will be given the best chance , good luck there is a any one at Guys thred on the ivf chit chat you could find it and read up on our post from this time last year.

lol 
nico


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There isn't currently an active running thread for ladies having treatment at Guys but there was a thread on the ICSI board not long ago, that several ladies replied to. Maybe you could post on that thread and make it active again, or you could PM some of the ladies on there...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86711.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Natasha - I have asked the ACU to inform people about this thread and i hope to have some friends soon!


I am sorry it didnt work out for you Nico - i did find that they were not good communicators during my first cycle and have addressed that with them. saying that i have to say many of the staff members are lovely and thats whats kept me threre. good luck with your journey.


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

hi there i'm at Guy's having my first IVF, scan on Tuesday only 4 eggs - scan tomorrow morning hopefully grown a few more.  Had 1 unsuccesful stimulated IUI in March.  Looks like egg collection on Monday so looks like i'm a bit ahead of you.  Let me know how you get on.  I chose Guy's because i work there but glad now given the amount of visits involved.  A bit worried about being spotted by workmates on the way out on Monday, so not sure i really thought that through!!
take care 
Kirstie


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hello - I cant tell you how thrilling it is to see your post!! 

Remeber its quality and not quantity - i hope they are 4 good ones... egg collection is nothing to worry about, i just remeber being awake one second in the EC room and then again in the recovery area - just was a bit cold after but felt fine - well a lot less like a battery hen! hope the drugs have not upset you too much. 
maybe you should invest in a wig and over sized sun glasses!


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

disguise is a good idea.  what is ovarian drilling it sounds terrifying?  have you been at Guy's the whole time and have they been good?


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Best of luck with your TX and Guys. I am a graduate and am 32 weeks pregnant now. Succeeded on my 2nd self funded cycle wich was an FET. I felt Guys were great at all times. You don't necessarily get to see the same nurses but after a few visits some of the people become familiar. 

I obviously have positive thoughts about them and would recommend you use all their facitlites like counselling which was great for me. 

Best of luck and hope those others at Guys come and join you soon.

XX Charlie


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Charlie Kay - wow - congratulations!  I was a little disorientated not seeing the same nurse all the time but you are right, you get to know them after a while and they really are lovely.

Kirstie –ovarian drilling -  its done laprosopically (sp?) and basically they use a laser to burn a number of holes in each ovary. The result of the surgery is that some of the hormonal imbalances of PCOS are corrected and some women will ovulate naturally after the surgery, I had it in November and have ovulated by myself all these months, it is meant to last for up to three years…...  How was your scan? EC on Monday as planned?

I am waiting for AF to start - should be here by Wednesday.... cant wait!


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

HI there - thanks this site is literally an education, it sounded babaric.  Had my scan this morning, i reasonable size, 3 16mm and one 10mm so postponed again, scan on Sunday to try and let the 3 grow and the 5th to catch up.  So probably EC on Tuesday now.  Feeling really bloated round the belly now, can't wait until this bit is over, also ran out of Gonal F and had to go to the chemist and buy another 300miu for tomorrow (£145).  i'd booked a weeks holiday to cover when i'd find out if it's all been worth it, but been delayed so much will probably be back at work before I can test.  does everyone really wait the full 16 days before they test, especially with the early detection tests?

i've only seen the nurse once and that was last week, i wish we'd seen her earlier as she was much more informative than the doctor (although he's lovely)
take care
Kirstie


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

hi Kirstie,

the nurses at guys are very good at giving you exact testing date. Mine was about day 12 post transfer. It all depends on the how old the embryo's are the day you transfer. Haven't heard anyone waiting to day 16.(that is day 16 post transfer and not post egg collection) On a natural cycle you would do a pee test day 14 post ovulation. So if your embryo's are 2 days old you could test on day 12 after transfer (that is how I see it I think this is right) However the key to this is NOT to test early even by one day..... it can lead to all sorts of emotions and early disappointment for the wrong reasons. Good luck. 

xx Charlie


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Kirstie - I agree with Charlie - try not to test too early - are you taking time of after ET? 

Charlie did you do acupuncture of anything like that? Kirstie are you going for anything like that?


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

i'm working the week after next, although given I don't know how i'll cope I might take a couple of days of at the end of that week, then i'm taking the week after off and going on holiday - so should find out then (i was working on 16 days following EC). I've been having accupuncture for about 5 weeks, not sure it does anything other than relax you a bit but it can't hurt so i'll carry on for now.  the consultant said that he thinks it works as there is clinical evidence now that it increases pregnancy rates.  I did the 2WW after the IUI which was OK but then i'm not sure i really thought it was going to work and having gone to IVF and had a poor response things feel a bit more desperate now.  How did you find it and did you go to work?


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

I didnt do acupuncture the first time and now have started - i the man told me that apart from going in once a week during stimms i was to book myself in once before ET and once after. I guess it cant hurt and will do anything this time to get a positive and sustained outcome. where are you having it done?

With regards to the 2WW - i took pretty much 4 weeks off! i got ohss towards the end of my wait and then wasnt in a fit state to do anything as i was really uncomfortable. but i know a lot of girls who do the same as you - take a few days off after ET and then go back to light work after - otherwise it can drive you nuts being at home waiting for the days to pass - i think zita west says to take it really easy upto 3 days after ET.


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

i've been having it weekly in Blackheath and then will have 1 before and 1 after the transfer.  Where are you going?  I feel like I can't take too much time off in case we have to go through it several times, i do get good leave allowance but could eat it up fairly quickly.  What did you do about EC day, did you take  holiday or say you had a hospital appointment?  I can't decide what to do, because of the delays i've changed my possible day off 3 times in the last week and it must be looking odd in my diary!


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Kirstie

Yes I did accupuncture. As you said the 2 key sessions being the one before and after Transfer. However due to London traffic we cancelled our After Transfer session. I think accupuncture is a great thing to do. I also did hypnotherpay, relaxing yoga, no drinking before and lots of POSITIVE thinking!   

I took off 3 days after my transfer. Very important to encourage implantation. However as you all ready mention too much time off can make your mind a little obesessed. The 2ww is the hardest and the days drag out like months. Plan lots of good nice things to do. 

Good luck

xx Charlotte


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

I've been trying realy hard on the no drinking cut down to a couple of glasses of wine a couple of times a week for the last couple of months, but can't knock it on the head completely.  i've also been going to the gym 3 times a week, but i was reading Zita West yesterday who says you shouldn't do hard exercise - there's so much advice it's hard to know what to pay attention to isn't it. 

just had my scan have 6 follies, 4 over 20mm and 2 16mm so not too bad.  Booked in for EC at 10am on Tues - quite excited to be moving to the next stage - 13 days of injecting finished!!


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Wow kirstie - tuesdays not far at all! fingers and toes crossed for you - i took ec day off too - i was ok but really didnt feel like going to work or anything like that - bit sore and groggy, i think you are meant to take it easy because of the sedation.  After ec i felt a bit lost not sniffing or injecting anything!

my acupunturist has a clinic in harley st and one in ealing.  going on monday to make sure this af cleans out my insides or something like that - i really dont get how it works!


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Kirstie - hope ec went well


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

thanks just woke up from a couple of hours snooze, feel a bit groggy - not too sore.  i was terrified beforehand as i've never had an anaesthetic before, but apart from waiting to go under I don't remember anything until i came round. They got 6 eggs and the sperm was fine which was good news, so everything crossed that everything works its magic overnight.  

Now wondering about going in to work in the morning, not sure it's where i want to be if the news is bad- what do you think?
thanks


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

oh well done! hope they do the business tonight!  glad you are feeling ok. do you know what time they are going to call you? i dont think you will have bad news - i know its an anxious time...  if you have lots of holidays due then up to you, otherwise save them for later...


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

They said before 12pm.  I guess it's likely we'll get at least one, i suppose it's not wanting to get my hopes up only to be dashed.  just realised that i'll have to take the ET day of as well given acupuncture before and after, so perhaps i should go in.  

How are you doing?


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

still waiting for AF - should be any day now then another 21 days before DR -  seems like ages away!

i know what you mean but i dont think it will be bad news. think positive and you will probably find saving all your days off is a good idea for ET and the 2WW - will be thinking of you tomorrow - let us know how you get on.  where are you going to do acupuncture on ET day? somewhere local?


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

She has a practice in Canary Wharf and blackheath, so depends on the day - I live in Greenwich and am at Guy's so all reasonably easy logistically - well apart from juggling work of course!

That all seems such a long time ago now, the last few weeks have really dragged, i suspect the next few days will whizz by.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

thats good...last thing you want to do is be going back and forth...i guess its all pretty weird time wise...waiting for day 3 or day 5 transfer and then the 2WW...the 2WW just goes so slowly


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

2WW feels like a long way off at the moment.


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

hello girls, i just joined the forum after reading about guys and st thomas hospital. we are planning to do our next IVF/ICSI there hopefully soon, we have asked our GP to do us a referral as we are self funding.

do anyone know how long do we have to wait for to get our first appointment with the consultant after they get the referral letter from our gp?

all the best to all in 2ww
thank you all,


shozie


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Shozie - Really glad they put the notice up in the ACU about the thread and welcome! 

I got reffered by my cons in Nov and we were at the open day in Jan (only because we missed december and Christmas cuts some time) i started my ICSI in Feb. So its really not a long wait at all.  the open day is really informative and if you stick with sites like this...well after a while you feel like you have a phd in the subject!

Kirstie - let us know how the embies get on tomorrow...fingers crossed...


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Hi Shozie welcome!!  I work here so got my first appointment straight away, so can't really comment on waiting times. It did mean that I missed the open day though which in retrospect was not good as i've felt very uninformed at every step, just learning as I go along. 

Just found out a couple of hours ago, 4 eggs fertilised so that means ET on Friday at 9.30.  I can't tell you how relieved i am, i felt phsically sick all morning and had convinced myself it was going to be none.  So one more hurdle overcome, many more to go!

take care.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Kirstie thats excellent news!  - not long now till you have those embies on board!


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

thank you all for your welcome

i should have introduce myself a bit more. i actually did my first ivf/icsi in 2005 at the private clinic the bridge centre. we got pregnant and now have a precious daughter. we now wanted to try for another baby but cannot afford the bridge centre money so that is why we have chosen the Guys clinic. thank you for your info. i look forward to getting to know you all more

Kirskieb great numbers of embryos, all the best for friday


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Hi Guy's Guys .

Back from ET - had 4 embryos 2 x 4 cell, 1 x 5 cell and 1 x 6 cell - all grade 3, so had the biggest put back and now the long wait.  although he says i can test a week on Tuesday so not quite as long as i thought - bet it's going to drag!!

So is it a big price difference between private and private in an NHS unit, I suspected it was but didn't know how much.

take care 
Kirstie


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Shozie - so when will you be starting?

Kristie - was thinking about you this morning.  i guess you are on the 2ww wait now! have everything crossed for you. have you taken a few days off to take it easy? how many embies did you have put back?


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

i've only taken today off, figured after two more days rest i'd be OK to go back to work on Monday - what do you think?

I had the 5 and 6 cell ones put back, he says they have 10 and 25% chance respectively so not too bad, although obviously 8 cell grade 4 would have been even better. 

I also had my accupuncture this morning and this afternoon as instructed - very tingly today!

yes on the dreaded 2WW although cheating a bit as he says i can test a week on Tuesday so only 10 days really - lets hope it flies by.
thanks
Kirstie


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

i forgot about the weekend! i think you should be fine, zita west says that three days rest and then light work, no lifting etc..at least thats what i remember...so take it easy.  i hope the acupuncture helps a lot, apart from feeling tingly how else did it make you feel? 

who gave you those odds? thats very informative of them. i really hope it works out for you and you get that bfp...10 days isnt too long normally but when its a wait to test then its ages away... let us know how you are getting on... strange that no one else mid cycle has joined the thread...will have to call Alice and have a word  !

i am going nuts - no af, she should have been here yesterday! just like her, when you want her to turn up she never does and you know its not good news but her being mean!


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Not much really - relaxed sometimes depending on how tingly it is.  Apparently they use different points on transfer day, which might explain while it was more tingly than normal.  

Mr Khalaf gave me the odds and don't think he's prone to exaggeration so felt reassured.  Although my brother said if it was odds on a horse he wouldn't bet on it!

Do you think they look at the board, if so i better be careful what I say since she knows who i am.

Any chance you could have fallen pregnant naturally?


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

peppermint

i hope to start in september, but i am still awaiting my first appointment with the guys hospital, but i am planning myself to start in september

kirstieb- all the best on the 2ww, keep yourself busy lol


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

kirstie, wouldnt worry about them checking the boards!  did he say why they had not become 8 cell embies?  maybe they just didnt like the petri dishes... can i ask how old you are? sorry if i am prying....

i didnt think that i was pg but when she failed to show this morning, well i did a test and lets say, the bit where the line is meant to come up to say you are pg or not, it was so white that i think dulex should use it to compare their white paint with and the control line was so dark, that if it had hands, one would have slapped me in the face whilst the other made "loser" gestures at me...naturally about ten mins later AF turned up!!!!!!!!!! so all the fun starts soon.... 

let us know when you get your appointment shozie.


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

He said he would expect them to be 6-8 cells so was pleased we had one 6 cell, i don't know if he meant pleased considering it was me or generally.  ET on Friday i don't know if that counts as day 3 or day 4?

I'm 37, 38 in July and i have an FSH of 14.5 which is why we didn't hang around long before going to IVF, after 1 failed stimulated IUI in March.  TTC for just over a year but got everything tested after 9 months as had a feeling all was not going to be easy!


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

how are you feeling kirsty?


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

I'm OK thanks, didn't go to work today as still feeling a bit chesty, so back tomorrow - not looking forward to it, but off again from Friday for a week thank goodness.  Had a couple of twinges last night and this morning but it's difficult to know whether you're imagining it isn't it. 

Boobs are really sore and heavy from the progesterone, but suppose it's worth it if it all works.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

hi kirstey

how are you today? hope you are feeling a bit better, the two week wait really is hard, scrutinising every twinge and feeling.... not long till you are home again with your feet up! 

i am making myself sick with worry this cycle wont work, getting all upset at silly times. i start dr on july 13th - Friday 13th!!!!


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

I'm OK thanks, going back to work wasn't too bad in the end. Poor you the anticipation must be awful when you've been through it before.  How many goes did your first take?


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

that was my first cycle...so now will start my second...just getting myself in a tizz. 

hope you are able to take it easy at work and its keeping your mind of the tww...


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Well it must have been such a roller coaster with the chemical pregnancy no wonder you're finding it daunting to start again.  I suspect once you get back on the program again, you'll be more bogged down with the process.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

going in tomorrow to get a time table.  i think going in will do me some good - not sure.  i am dreaming of strange things - i had a pet donkey, in some school  where you sat in boxes whilst it rained on you, which was next door to my in laws who were having a party all whilst dh was going for another SA!   -  

less than a week before you test! how long are you taking of on friday?


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

And I thought my dreams were weird!  I think you'll feel a bit better when you know what you're doing and when, it makes you feel a bit more in control of events.  let me know how you get on?

I'm taking Friday and all of next week off, going to South of France on Sat for a week, i hope the flipping weather is warm - it's looking a bit ropey at the moment.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Kirstie
just wanted to see how you are and wish you a good holiday. guess you will be testing on holiday so wanted to say good luck and i hope you bring back a lot more than a tan!  

went to the acu and got my timetable, feeling a lot more positive now, i went in feeling wretched and came out smiling!


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

That's really good news glad you're feeling a bit better, I felt the same when i started making progress along the process is just a lot more positive than waiting around feeling helpless and frustrated. So when do you start and which protocol are you doing and what dose?

Took today off so that i can chill out and pack in peace.  Mum came to stay last night so that was nice.  Have had thrush from the pessaries, so have got canestan for tonight, hope it clears up quickly - also got to start using by the back door!!! Nice!

Anyway so yes off tomorrow and then testing on Tuesday if I can wait that long, pretty certain that i'm not at the moment, but seems to change from day to day, yesterday and the day before I had a big wave of nausea and was certain I was - the madness continues.  

Anyway we have broadband in the villa so will post when i'm away and let you know - fingers crossed!
Take care
Kirstie


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

thank god for broadband in the villa!!!! 
omg - thats annoying - just what you need - i had thrush for no reason last month, its really one of those things that drive you up the wall! it could be a good sign you know! lets hope.  i think the back door may be easier as it "sucks up" from what i remember from the ec time. tmi sorry! 

i have asked for injections instead of those little wax pellets of mess! it seems odd but i would prefer it and last time those suckers kept sliding out as soon as i stood up! not to mention the mess they left.

not sure about the protocol but i should start to stimm on the 26th and then hope that ec is about aug 7th. cant wait - hope it goes ok this time.
really hope you get that bfp. keep in touch! have a good time too


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Kirstie...how are you?


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Hi there - i'm fine thanks.  You probably guessed by now that i got a BFN, then couldn't face much.  Couple of days of tears then got stuck into the Rose and jumped in the jacuzzi!!  Thank god I wasn't at work i feel so much better having had a week in the sun, doesn't make up for it but helps.  Decided since i've coped so badly with the stress of the process with my job being so stressful to hand my notice in at work today which was a bit scary but I think will be the right thing to do in the long run, can concentrate on being relaxed and fit for round 2.  Just wish i didn't have a 3 month notice period!!

So you've got 2 weeks to wait before you start the next round, bet it feels like it's dragging. 

Take care
Kirstie


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

oh kirstie i am so sorry. do you know when you can start again?
i also stopped working after my first cycle - i found work to be to much tension and this was more important to me. i have to say i am stress free and can listen to my body ( i have just woken up!) and with your job i cant imagine the stress. 
i start sniffing on friday...cant wait..really hope it works, i have no back up plan if it doesnt. i know its silly but i really dont want to do anything else in life than be expecting my baby /ies! 
your reaction is totally understandable and i was the same. i think its because two months of our lives are focused on this one event and then when it doesnt happen its crushing, for people who werent ttc i could only explain it as, its like planning your wedding and then as you walk down the isle you see that the groom hasnt turned up! for me it was as if he turned up but then left me at the reception...i dont know if that makes sense but no one understood why i was so depressed after and being drug and hormone free for the first time in ages, just opened floodgates of tears. 
sending you hugs.


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Peppermint, Hi Kirstie

I hope you dont mind me gate crashing your conversations??
I have just read your postings, I am also at Guys and in a very similar situation.
Kirstie - I read your postings with bated breath praying for a BFP for you, i am really sorry that it wasnt.  I had a cycle of ICSI very recently and got a BFN a week ago.  I dont know about you but I am so emotional, I have cried myself to sleep for the last week.  I have not been on this site for the last week either, I have only just got the courage to speak about it again.  i only heard about FF when I had my ET, Guys must be telling everyone about it now which is great.  i dont know how I would have coped without the site.

My history is TTC for 2.5yrs, tried lots of clomid and ICU and this was our first ICSI.  We had to self fund as I have a daughter from a previous relationship so cannot get NHS funding 
None of our other embryos were good enough to freeze so we will have to start again, the thought of it terifies me, the build up and then the dissapointment of it all it just umbearable.  
I have had some good news today, I thought that we would not be able to afford another cycle for about a year but my mum and dad has just offered to pay for it, I am so pleased and cannot thank them enough.

When do you think you will start your next cycle?, they like you to wait a couple of months dont they, i am due to go back next Friday to discuss it with Dr Khalaf.  

Peppermint - I hope you are well and that your cycle is going well. My fingers and toes are crossed for you.


After not writing for a week I could write an essay now, but i will spare you on this occassion.  

Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Alice

How wonderful to have a new friend! guys are telling everyone about this site, but uptake seems to be slow...i am going to start harassing people in the waiting room when i go in next!  

i am so sorry about your bfn, its gut wrenching when it doesnt work out and i think with all the hormones in your system its just so much harder. i am sending you hugs. i hope the next cycle is the magic one!  i hope the follow up with mr khalaf holds some answers for you. i know i felt a lot better after speaking with them, i think when you understand that a lot of this is really down to luck and not you, you can stop blaming yourself for all those little things that you think may have hurt the outcome, if you get what i mean.

i had to wait two months as i got ohss with my first cycle. but i am not sure if they will make you wait more than a month.  i am glad you have funding to go again. our gp referred us to the wrong pct so we are going to have to start again on the nhs funding front and will not be able to have tx at guys as they are not the acu for our pct...but i hope that i wont be allowed funding as this cycle works! 

i am in the same boat, have to start the whole cycle again as i dont have any frosties, but this time i am drinking milk, going for acupuncture and taking life very easy. i have also started dh and i on zita west vits in some hope that all this will do some good.

i have done the clomid thing too but took to it very badly...i was a wreck - saying that i am feeling sick to my stomach today in fear that this cycle wont work. cant shake the feeling...! i start dr on friday so nearly back on the rollercoaster and you ar right about the build up and potential disappointment....

Kirstie, hope you are ok mate. thinking of you. when is your follow up? hope you are ok.


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Hi Alice - welcome to the small but select gang!! So sorry you got a BFN, your test date was the day after mine so we went through the madness together.  I got a nice e-mail from Mr Khalaf yesterday when I let him know and will see him next week or the one after to make a plan.  I have to start again as i only had 4 embryos and they didn't freeze them as they were only 4 cell on day 3.  Although i was talking to my best mate in Oz last night and her 2nd IVF baby was from a 4 cell day 2 frostie that she'd left in the freezer from the first batch - so officially he's kind of the eldest which is weird! 

I don't know if it's 'cos i had such a good wail at the time, or because of the holiday but i actually feel OK about it all at the moment. Given my FSH level, it was a fairly low chance and I'm generally optimistic (apart from during the treatment itself) so just feel like we need to get back on the merry-go-round.  I expect the thought of not working is probably helping to.

Peppermint (an alias I presume!) - bet you can't wait to get stuck in to the next treatment, feels so much better when you're doing something doesn't it. 

take care
Kirstie


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

yes, its an alias - didnt want to be found out when i start to harrass the ladies in the acu waiting room! my names reena. 

i am glad you are feeling a bit better kirstie, i felt pretty gutted that i would also have to start again, but now, i guess its a chance to do all the things you feel you should have or didnt know to on the first cycle.  do you know what you want to do next cycle? if you would like to join my mad world....milk / acupuncture / whey protien it would be nice...

i start siffing tomorrow and feel sick to my stomach with worry - i hope this works this time!


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi 
Thanks for your warm welcomes, the last couple of days I have started to feel much more positive (no tears at bedtime) and I am now almost excited about starting again - the hope it there again!

I didnt change what I did much during my last cycle, I went back to work a couple of days after ET, I didnt have any acupuncture or take lots of vitamins, I was so new to all of it and didnt have anyone in the same situation so it never occured to me.  The medical books say carry on as normal.  However I am changing all that this time around, I had acupuncture at the weekend and I am now popping lots of lovely pills that look like horses tablets!  

I think you both mentioned having acupuncture in your posts, how do you both find it?  I really enjoyed it and felt quite positive (but tired) afterwards but it was my first go.  I guess it is just good to relax for an hour if nothing else!

Kirstie - You must update me with what Dr Khalaf recommends, I am seeing him next friday so we can compare plans.

Peppermint -  Lets hope you wont have to worry about changing units.  

Hugs to you both    

Alice
x


----------



## skyred (Oct 5, 2005)

Just wanted to send love and luck to everyone going to GUYS
I had IVF PGD, we have our gorgeous little pumpkin Neave. (2nd attempt)
I'd go back in a heartbeat.


Here for you 
Debs


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Debs

Thanks for your support, it is great to hear about the success stories.
Neave certainly is a cutey.  

Alice
x


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Hi Alice glad you're feeling a bit better, time really does make things better.  

I would do accupuncture again but will change therapists as i didn't really warm to mine she was a bit cold and clinical.  Reena i think you said yours is in West London, what about yours Alice i'm in Greenwich?  I didn't do anything else apart from take omega 3, 6, 9 as i'm a veggie and some multivitamins.  I've seen lots of posts about drinking loads of milk and read about increasing protein (also an issue as i'm veggie) but didn't do anything, perhaps i will this time.  

Haven't made my appointment yet, but will let you know how i get on when i do.

Reena - good luck with the downregging, what drug and dose are you on for this cycle? Don't know about you but i was fine through the first stage no side effects really. 

Debs - nice to hear about success at Guy's thanks


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

hi all. 

debs, thanks for dropping in, nice to hear a success story! 

alice hope you are ok.

hey kirstie, i am going to the london acupuncture clinic - they have many branches (harley st, ealing, chiswick and windsor) and i think the man knows his stuff pretty well. i spoke to mr khalaf and he said that there was no evidence to say the milk and protien would do anything amazing but if i felt better doing it then to go for it...but thats it, i am not sure if there has been any research into the subject so here i am trying to get through two pints of milk - i have got whey to go - whey protien powder and mix it with one litre of milk for breakfast! i am also trying ot have at least half a pint of full fat milk - there was something in the news about ice cream being good for you, its the same thing, something in the fat...i am also taking zita west vits...the bill is adding up fast, but i hope its all worth it...

i am sniffing twice a day in both nostrils, the first time i seemed to bloat up...so am waiting for that to start...i have hayfever so my nose is pretty sore as it is and the spray isnt helping at all.  if i have to do another cycle (please god no, and let this one work!) i would opt for the dr injections....

i hope you both have your follow up appointments soon...good luck


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi All

My acupuncture therapist is in Stansted in Essex which is where I live - near Stansted Airport - I know its miles away from Guys but there aren't any clinics close to me.  There is Holly House in Essex but even that is a good hours drive in the car for me so I chose to go to Guys as I can get to London in 40 minutes by train.  Its a bit of a pain when I have a 5 minute appointment just to check my progress!!!
The therapist is lovely though, she is recommended by Holly House and specialises in preconceptual care.
Had the second one yesturday, I was definately chilled afterwards.  We went to a BBQ for my BIL's girlfriends birthday - he left his wife of 25yrs a year ago for her, he is 45 and his girlfriend is about 24 and is now pregnant!!  I was gutted when I first heard about the pregnancy but yesturday I didnt think about it at all.  

I hope you are keeping well Reena with all that sniffing. I found the nasal spray fine, like Kirstie I didnt have any symptoms in the first stage.
Also thanks for the tip about the icecream - I have been looking for an excuse to pig out on icecream for ages!!! 

I am going to rebook my appointment with Dr Khalf to next week as I am off work and thought I could make a day of it in London with DH and DD.  Is there anywhere you would recommend to go, we have done all the usual stuff like madamme tusuards (sorry about the spelling!), The planetarium, London Eye, Tate Modern, London Dungeons. I need to keep an 11 year old happy ??

Take care both of you, and keep well.

Alice
x


----------



## Debs65 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

I was transferred to Guys from my local hospital.  I am very pleased with my treatment there.  All the staff are friendly and I am never kept waiting.  My first ICSI cycle was in July 2005.  I have had three BFN's, I then fell pg naturally and mc at just over 6wks.  I am now pg after my 4th cycle which was F.E.T. with assisted hatching and 3 embryos transferred (6, 7 & 8 cell).  This time I was fitter from going to the gym and lost 7lbs, ate more healthily, had one acupuncture session day before ET and rested for few days after.  Not sure if any of these things helped towards a BFP but just glad its worked this time! Now awaiting my first scan on 25th July!

Good Luck to you all at Guys x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ladies - i had been looking for a thread like this just before it started up and thought no one else must be at Guy's ... but here you all are, nice to meet you! 

After a cancelled cycle in June, I am going to be starting a short protocol at Guy's within the next week or so. (on cd23 right now of my "month off.")

Unfortunately i didn't have a great experience there the first time around but i am keeping an open mind. The nurses have been lovely but i only ever saw a dr. when we filled out the initial paperwork and even when my cycle was cancelled no one was available to speak to me about it. my main beef was being scanned only on day 9 and then being told it was too late to change my meds for a better result. 

I really hope things go better this time!! 

i am also having acupuncture, i see a woman at the therapy rooms in Neal's Yard (covent garden). I don't know if it helps at all, considering my immature follicles last time, but i will give anything a go if it might improve the odds!

xC.


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Hi there - hope you're all OK?

Reena - how are you doing, bloated up like a football yet? 

Welcome Chandelle - hope you have a better experience this time round.  I think I only had a scan on day 1 and day 9 (and then 12, 14 & 16 to see when to inject HCG) as well and i only had 6 follies, so wondering why yours was cancelled with 5 - was there another reason. 

Alice - what about he London Aquarium and the London Eye, it's at Waterloo so easy to get there from London Bridge and there are loads of nice things to do on the South Bank, nice restaurants and a nice walk along the river, you can even walk from Guy's to County Hall along the river takes about 30 mins, lots of nice views.  

I'm seeing Mr Khalaf on Monday to talk about when to do next cycle.  Thinking about going to India for a month to do an ayurvedic retreat, get fit and healthy for round 2, but that would mean I couldn't cycle until November so he may think that's too long given my FSH.  Will know more next week and also need to work on boss to let me leave before October - seems too far away.

take care
Kx


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hello Chandelle!! - sorry about your first cycle. i hope that this ones better for the both of us. i was also peeved about the lack of communication with dr's during my first cycle, but i have no idea why i just didnt ask to see one when i felt unsure.  speak to the dr about your concerns, from my experience they have been very keen for feedback and are positive towards it. On the bright side no hanging around in the waiting room etc - i have been to places where the wait was usually 30 mins! do you know when you start everything?

Hey Alice, totally agree with kirsie, aquarium and London eye are wonderful. if you can do the eye later on in the evening the night view is amazing. good luck with your follow up and let us know how you get on. 

Kirstie, hi how are you doing? good luck with Monday.  dh and  i went to India before the icsi to see if we could avoid it. i was amazed at how they can tell you so many things from your pulse and the massages were very relaxing! but i wouldnt risk postponing a cycle for it, if you are looking just to relax then maybe you can book yourself into a spa or something here (probably cheaper to get to india!) and then being off work should help. how about retail therapy? i am trying a bit of that and i must say i do feel a little better for it....but the effect only lasts about a month...till the credit card bill comes that is!

i am still sniffing,  very very tried and cant sleep at night, thats what happened last time i DR'ed - but thinking about it, it could just be the heat!


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

hi Kirstie and Peppermint! Kirstie, i think the problem was i only had two decent sized follicles. the rest were all around 10-11mm after 8 days of stimulating and then they didn't really grow in the next two days before i had another scan. (they had already decided to cancel but i had a sort-of-monitored cycle to try naturally.) it was disappointing since i had responded perfectly to menopur for my IUI (with 4 mature follicles). India sounds like a lovely idea but i see we are the same age and for me time is of the essence so i would probably be inclined to cycle first. That said, i was initially going to dive right in for a second attempt this month but took the month off in part so we could go on a much-needed holiday for a week. (just got back last week from the Italian Alps - was lovely)
Peppermint, i am just waiting for AF now and then will start a short protocol, hopefully. Details haven't been fully sorted and they'll have to scan me around day 2 to make sure no cysts or anything.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

hi chandelle - whats involved in the short protocol?


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

hi Peppermint, it means i don't downregulate in advance of starting stims. I just wait for AF and then start stimming on day 2 or 3 (still need to sort out details!). To keep me from ovulating early i will be injecting an additional drug after a few days of stimming. (cetrolix or something like that.) It's supposed to be better for people whose ovaries maybe shut down too much from down regging.


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Chantelle,

Welcome to the elite Guys ACU club!, it is great that more people are starting to join us.

I am sorry that your last cycle was cancelled, fingers crossed for this one.  I have recently had a failed cycle of ICSI.  I certainly have a lot of questions for the dr this time, which I wish I had asked the last time but when it is all so new you just listen to what they say and accept it.  I guess it is about just being a bit more pushy which isnt me really!
My overall experience at Guys was good though.
I would also be interested to know what the short protocol is all about?  I will have a follow up on Monday to discuss what to do next, I had 19 eggs of which 17 were injected, only 8 developed the following day, and on day five only 1 was good enough to put back and none good enough to freeze so hopefully a change in doses should help (well thats what I am hoping).  I guess all patients are different and the Dr learns from each cycle.  I am hoping that I can start again like you after my AF in a couple of weeks.

Peppermint / Kirstie - Thanks for the advice on my trip to London, that sounds like a good idea.


Kirstie - India sounds great, I think you have to do what you think is right for you so that you feel ready to go through it all again.  I am really not looking forward to going through it all but cant wait to start it all again either.

Peppermint - I hope you are keeping well, not easy with the drugs you have to take I know.

Alice
x.


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Alice, thanks for your welcome. Typically short protocol is for poor responders to the stimming drugs and it doesn't sound to me like you fit that profile, with 19 eggs! i'm sorry your ICSI wasn't successful. They must have thought your embryoes were in good shape if they went to day 5. Maybe next time they will do the transfer earlier? From what i gather day 5 transfers have a better chance of success but that's neither here nor there if your embryoes don't make it that far. unfortunately i don't think there is anything they can do drugs-wise to get good quality eggs - but can only up dosage, try short protocol, etc. to get more eggs. And one of the Guy's dr's (Dr. Sunkara) told me the long protocol works best generally for someone without any response problems.

i agree it is important to ask questions along the way. I didn't ask enough last time either and my mind would always go blank when i was there! this time i am writing everything down in advance. i'm sure they think i am pushy but i don't think it's crazy to want all the information! 

today for example i spoke to the nurse about my drugs order. i had specifically asked three times if they could tell me the different costs between menopur and gonal-f if they were indeed, as they said, interchangeable. Today she would only say - pennies difference but i don't think that's true because i know menopur is £10 per 75iu vial direct from the maker and gonal-f is in a more-expensive pen form. even on the guy's website they show a big difference in the cost of the drugs. not like it's about saving a few hundred quid or something but it's a consideration since they're saying the drugs are equal and i already had a good response from menopur when i had my IUI.

so anyway i went with menopur since it has worked on me and gonal-f didn't, but i'm still frustrated not to be able to discuss it with a dr. I have read conflicting things about menopur in short protocols, since the drug includes both LH and FSH and LH is what they want to suppress until the end to keep you from ovulating on your own. (the trigger shot is LH) A lot of clinics use a mix of both but i knew that would be dismissed by the nurse so i kept my mouth shut.

well, i'll stop rattling on - you get an idea of how obsessive i am about this whole process!
xC


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Chandelle,

Just a quick note to say sorry I got your name wrong on my last post!! I was close!

Thanks for the info on short protocol, and your right I think 19 eggs were quite enough!

Anyway I am at work so should be working! so will write more later.

Alice
x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

no worries about my name - it's actually my middle name and my mother's bizarre idea of being creative. it's really just a little-used French word for candle but they have another word for that anyway!


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Chandelle. I hope we are stimming at the same time would be nice to have some company....i am trying to improve my egg quality and am drinking loads of milk and eating protien...dont know if it will help at all but i feel like i am doing something good. 

Good luck for monday Alice, hope its a nice day out and you feel positive about your follow up.  i just dont understand what happens to the embies that they dont all get to day 5! 

I am feeling tired all the time whilst DRing... cant wait for stimms...


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Peppermint, do you have a date for your baseline scan? you've been sniffing about a week now, yeah? for me it all comes down to when af turns up! scary. i hate getting on the rollercoaster of hope and disappointment, bad enough on a natural cycle.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

good luck for monday kirsite

hi chandelle. i hope to stim on thursday....i am going for a scan then too. i know what you mean, dr is easy, then comes stimms which get a little scary and then ec and et and then thats it! 

i am fat fat fat from all the milk! i hope it works out and then i promise i wont complain a bit about my tummys! 

when are you expecting AF?


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

hi peppermint, we will probably be stimming around the same time. af hasn't shown up and my chart on fertility friend is now saying i o'd only 4 days ago because i've had an upward temperature shift that was more pronounced than the last one! that would put me o'ing on  cd25  - vs. my normal cd14-16 - but since it was the first month after all the drugs who knows. i suspect af will come in a few days though ... 

kirstie, best wishes for your appointment tomorrow ...


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

oh thats exciting. nice to do it with someone....i am due any day too, but you know how it is...probably be ages now...i have just been for acupuncture so hope that brings her on!  the dr is making me very, very tired!

alice, kitstie - how were your follow ups?


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi All

Had follow up appointment yesturday and the result is we were just bloody unlucky!!!!!
I guess it is good news as the Dr thinks it is only a matter of time, but we need some luck on our side.
A really good embryo went back it, everything stage of the treatment worked as it should, but that 50:50 chance went against us.  Apparently if you leave the embryos to day 5 less will survive so that it why there were none to freeze.

Dr recommends doing everything the same again but putting two back in, he says he shouldnt recommend two but he cannot bear to see me dissapointed again!  Also instead of the Cyclogest pessaries he will give me the injections.  I asked about things like the baby aspirin, he says it wouldnt hurt but shouldnt be a factor in whether is works.
He says we can start this month, my body is ready but need to be emotionally ready.  I think I will wait until my next period and then start, so will start dreg in about 4-5 weeks.  

The day in London was good even though it was a bit wet towards the end of the day!  We went to Covent Garden and had lunch and then wandered down through Leicester Square and on to the Trocadero, DD had been a long time ago and wanted to go again, and DH is still a bit kid when it comes to the car racing games! It was fun.

Can someone give me advice on the accupuncture around treatment time, is it before and after et that it is recommended?  And should that be right before and after, I mean on the same day??  

Kirstie - how did your follow up go?

Pepermint / Chandelle - I hope you are both well.

Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hey Alice

Your follow up sounds a lot like mine...! I have asked Mr Khalaf about asprin too, but he doesnt think there is much need for me... so am going with what he says....but i have heard a lot about it and feel a bit unsure about whether one should take it or not. on the upside Mr Khalaf has done a study on it and they didnt find much in faour of it...i found the aritcle on google! lets hope its second time lucky for us both! 

glad you had a good day out.. 

Are you local? there is the london acupuncture clinic in harley st.. ..they have a few branches around london. i went once before AF on my month off to clear things out and then once at the end of dr and before stims and then i will have to go once a week during stims and once before and after et....


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just happened upon this thread in my lunch hour and thought it'd be nice to chat to others at Guy's!

I have had 3 ICSI cycles before and dh and I have agreed that due to finances and emotional stress, this will probably be our last.

We chose Guys as it's close enough from work and also I've had a friend go through treatment with Guys and were lucky enough to get a DS as a result 

Because we've been through this process a few times we had an initial consultation for the paperwork etc and they're now sending on our schedule for starting to DR August 11th, next time we'll see them is when my first scan is due. 

One thing I'd like to mention as we weren't made aware of this before is that we went to see our GP for the referral letter to Guys and he has said that the NHS will fund medication for 2 cycles!! Why noone told us before I'll never know, but may be worth you asking your GPs??  I guess that's a saving of around £1000 per cycle, which isn't insignificant.  

I look forward to chatting to you girls  

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Betty, welcome to the thread, i'm new here myself. Wow it sounds like you really lucked out with your GP! may i ask where you live? I asked my GP in Lambeth (Lambeth Walk Group Practice) about funding drugs and he said absolutely not. 

Alice, sorry there weren't any major answers from your follow-up but it sounds like you have every chance next time. They told me i will have two embryoes, maybe because of my age?? 

Peppermint, any sign of AF yet? Not sure if it matters for you starting stimming? probably not if they do short protocol during AF, as i will have. in my opinion it seems somehow more natural to start stimming the follicles during the time your body would anyway. I'm sure that's unscientific though!!


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Chandelle - lovely history to your name by the way  

Where I live comes under Bromley - I have been living here for a year and went to see a specialist, who never mentioned the funded drugs and nor did my GP when we first went to see them a year ago for initial referral (for NHS treatment, which is a waiting list of 2 - 3 years!)

Still, at least we know now.  As you can imagine, after 3 treatments the cut in the cost for this cycle is very welcome!  

Hope everyone's doing well!

BettySpaghetti x


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi All

Betty, Welcome to the thread.  It looks like we will all be going through our IVF/ICSI a few weeks apart, I start my Dr about the 21st August.  Lets hope it is positive for us all.  

I havn't posted any fairy dust for a while so here is some to give everyone a bit of luck.  

Peppermint, Thanks for the advice on acupuncture, unfortunately I am not local, I am about an hour and a halfs drive or 1 hour train ride into London, I see a lady close to me but she is moving away soon.  
Hopefully not before the end of my treatment.
Everythings crossed for that second time lucky - keep drinking that milk girl, hopefully soon you will be able to disguise it with baby fat.  If only I liked milk - i can only eat it with my cereals and even then I only have just enough to wet my cereal.  I do like chocolate milkshake, maybe I'll give that a go!

Kirstie, Kirstie where for art thou Kirstie

Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hello Ladies! Hope you are all well

Helloo Betty!  - I must agree with chandelle...your gp sounds lovely - mine wont fund a sausage!


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Peppermint, just wishing you the best for your scan today!


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

happy Friday


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

oops, i meant to say more than that! Just wonder if anyone has any updates. I ordered my drugs today - £1014.27 - gulp. No sign of AF yet but i did a pregnancy test just to see before making the order and it was a BFN. Hopefully will be starting next week and i will be very annoyed if i have to wait ages for AF!!! xC.


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Chandelle

Instead of a rain dance i am going to do an AF dance for you.  Isn't it strange that we actually want our AF to arrive!!!

I am waiting for my AF too but it is not due until Thursday and then I will start Dr 3 weeks after, I guess with short protocol you start earlier do you?
Strangely I haven't had any AF pains yet which is unusual for me, I have to stop myself from thinking that I might be BFP as the chances are pretty slim.  Actually even while I am writing this I am getting a couple of twinges now, God my mind is playing tricks on me I think!! 
I cant believe the price of your drugs, my last lot were about £600 but then I only have 150iu.

Well heres hoping for your AF honey -  

Alice
x
ps  I hope everyone else is well.  Peppermint I hope your scan went well.


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Hi girls sorry i haven't been around, my dad died suddenly (although he had been ill for a while with various things) on the 18th.  The funeral was on Friday (also my birthday!) so only just felt able to post.  Feel all over the place mostly numb, empty or tearful and can't sleep, also started AF today ruining my fantasy that i must be pregnant naturally to somehow make everything a little bit better. compassionate leave now finished so should  be going back to work tomorrow, can't face it, can't sleep and definitely do not want to go to the hospital given recent events.  Have about 9 weeks to go on my notice period, but feel very confused about what to do, given I told everyone i was leaving to be able to look after dad and spend more time with him  (as well as concentrate on the IVF which i only told a few close people), i expect they all think i'll change my mind and stay, but i was pretty unhappy and stressed out so don't think i will - what a mess!    

I cancelled my appointment with Mr Khalaf (10 mins before as i keep forgetting everything!), so i'll rearrange when i can get myself a bit more together.  

Sorry for the me post, hope you guys are all ok and will catch up properly soon, just wanted to let you know i hadn't vanished completely.
take care
Kirstie


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Kirstie,

I can't believe what an awful time you have had.  My advice would be to really take the time you feel you need

If you don't feel up to going back to work just yet with everything that has happened, perhaps you can go to your GP and ask if they can sign you off for a little while longer.

For some people I'm sure that going back to work would be a comfort and about getting back into the routine of everyday life, but I can understand why it won't feel the same as that for you.

I can't really offer any other advice, except be true to how you feel and look after yourself

BettySpaghetti 
xx


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Kirstie

I am so sorry for your loss, I can only begin to imagine how awful it has been for you.
All you can do is take one day at a time, it is easy for me to say now but it will get easier.

My Gran died just before my egg collection and at the funeral they played an old song called Silver Lining by Jerome Kern, it is an old song, two of the verses were printed in the order of service and it gave me some comfort, not at the time but afterwards when I got a BFN and was very low, so I thought I would post it here for you.

-------

Take care of yourself.
Alice
x

*edited by Mod


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Oh kirstie I am so so so very sorry.  

I am not sure if you would benefit from seeing mr khalaf and seeing how you feel after. i know the cycle isnt easy at all but it may be something to focus on.  I know when my grandmother passed away I just felt so lost and without direction.  Don’t worry about work, taking some time to take care of yourself and just be for a while.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Chandelle and Alice. -hope everyone is well. 

My drugs were about £600 - do you know why you are paying more this time?


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Kirstie, i'm sorry about your Dad, it sounds like you are having a rough time. i'd just say take as much time as you need before refocusing on IVF. i hope it wasn't too awful going back to work.

Peppermint - are you injecting now? How's it going? I guess my drugs were so much since i'm on such a massive dose! (450iu) Last time they were £827 for 300iu of gonal-f plus all the extras. Plus an extra pen that cost £150 once i'd run out. It's going to take me about half an hour to mix up 6 vials of menopur!

Alice - your AF dance must have worked -it came today so I have rung Guy's about scheduling a scan. No word yet but hoping to get in there tomorrow and get started. 

xC


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

I am not stimming... i have some news.... i was dring and the nurse said i couldnt stim until i bleed or something like that...so for the last few years whenever i have done a pg test, it comes out negative and af arrives withing about 30 mins...expecting the same this time...but it was a BFP! 

I have stopped down regging and have been told that it shouldnt harm the baby at all.... i cant beleive it.... all my drugs in the fridge!

it is very early days and with what happened last time, i am so confused about how to feel - but i am not to get excited for another 3 weeks, to see if its a viable pg.... so just taking each day as it comes

chandelle - let us know how you get on with the scan

alice how are you?


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Peppermint - Wow!  I was so shocked when I read your post, what a fantastic surprise, I will be keeping absolutely everything crossed that it all works out for you.  I am sure that the next few weeks are going to be very difficult for you so i will be thinking of you and thinking positive thoughts for you.
My AF came this morning after no pain what so ever, I should be grateful really but it just plays with my mind and makes me think I am BFP but sadly no!  I am glad the drging doesnt affect the baby if you get a BFP whilst taking them, I was really careful last time so that it didnt happen but at least I dont have to worry about that this time.
I will start drging in 3 weeks.

Chandelle  - The AF dance worked for me too, mine came this morning!  I will start drging in three weeks.  I am feeling quite excited about it all know even though the drugs did make me feel s**t.

Kirstie - My song words on my last post were edited because of copyright (didnt think about that!).  So it probably doesnt make much sense. I hope you are well, heres a hug for you.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Alice
i am not sure if the the bfp will stick, having bloods done to confirm its going ok - so still a bit of a waiting game. its just so odd!
I hope you all dont mind me staying on the board - just let me know. 

Kirstie - I hope you are ok, you have been in my thoughts. 

Alicee / Chandelle - not long before you dr - are you up for trying milk and all that type of stuff?


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Peppermint - what a dream come true - congratulations!!! Please stay on the board and let us know how things go! 

i'm afraid my news is much less happy. at my scan today they saw fluid in one of my tubes so i can't start treatment. now i have to have some diagnostics and probably have the tube removed. i am absolutely gutted and really getting burnt out on more bad news every time someone puts a scan wand inside me.

Mr. Khalaf said i really should have had my tubes checked earlier and certainly before i had IUI but all the dr's i've seen assumed the tubes were open because of my earlier pregnancies ... 

... very upsetting ...


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Peppermint

You must stay on the board and keep us posted, I know you are being cautious and want confirmation that all is ok which i can completely understand but hopefully you are the proof that it can happen in the end! 
As for the milk I am not a fan of it but I will try anything! any advice is welcome. I will definitely have acupuncture through this treatment.

Chandelle - I just read your post as I was writing this, I am so so sorry to hear of your bad news. I think we all deserve a run of good luck, not all this bad luck that is flying about, lifes a ***** isnt it. Peppermints story gives me that hope though, although we have to go through all this crap along the way which isnt fair, I hold the hope that the good stuff will come in the end. I know how gutted you must feel at this stage though.
Take care of yourself.

Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

thanks girls.... 

oh chandelle i am sorry, thats really upsetting moreso that no one checked before! - do you know what happens next? will Guys remove it or do you have to go elsewhere? - I am sorry that you are going through this.

still waiting for the results of the blood test to come in... i hope my k calls soon


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Hi girls, thanks for all your kind words (alice - i did read them before they were deleted - thank you!). I went to my GP on Monday and burst into tears, she gave me a sick note for a week and some sleeping tablets as i just couldn't sleep at all.  Upset in patches and keeping busy in between, not looking forward to going back next week but am still going to try and get out in early Sept rather than Oct.  Once i'm back i'll see what Mr Khalaf says about timing, given that i don't have to look after dad i'm now thinking more than ever about going away for a month and getting my head and body sorted out before round 2.

Peppermint -that is amazing and suprising news - congratulations!!!!  So glad to hear that the DR doesn't affect the baby, i was thinking about that on my last cycle, although chance would be fine thing eh!  Bet you're still feeling really anxious waiting to see what happens next - fingers crossed.

Chandelle - so sorry to hear your news, if it's been affecting your chances of getting pregnant, it might be good news in the end, although i'm sure it doesn't feel like that now. 

take care all


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Kirsite, just take some time to do what you feel is right for you, there are no right answers and i am so very sorry for your loss. i dont know if it helps butr you know FHS is linked to stress so maybe a holiday and time of work is just what you need. i also know of another girl who reduced hers with acupuncture.


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks you guys for your words of support on my latest setback. kirstie i think you're right though that i need to regard it as part of the eventual solution rather than another problem. i actually feel much better today and am just going to deal with whatever happens after the HSG next week and if the tube needs to be clipped or come out, well so be it if it gives me a better chance with IVF. Mr. Khalaf is doing the procedure (and the laparoscopy if needed) for me. Fortunately my private insurance will cover it.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

chandelle its good that mr k is doing it, i really think you are in safe hands.... what day is your hcg scheduled for? have you had one before?


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Peppermint, I'm having the HSG on Wednesday. I've never had one before so a bit nervous!! Have you had it? They said it takes no more than half an hour and it sounds like I can just go back to work after. How are you doing?? any word on your blood tests?


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

hi, i have had the hcg at another hospital. its just a bit uncomfortable - basically its a  bit like a smear, and i felt confused when they were injected in dye in, like i wanted to pee but couldnt understand how...so bit like you have a full bladder...but nothing to worry about.... i did feel some milk cramping after and would sugesst you wear a pad for the rest of the day as the dye leaks out.  good luck will be thinking of you on wednesday, let us know how you get on.

my last blood test was fine, so am now waiting for a scan in a weeks time to see if there is a heartbeat.


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone - long time no post!  I havn't had anything to write really, I am just counting down to the 22nd when I start dregs so nothing is happening treatment wise at mo.

Chandelle - I had the HCG at a different hospital as well. It was a little painful and uncomfortable but it doesnt last for long and I was fine afterwards.  I hope it all goes well for you tomorrow, and it gives you some answers.

Peppermint - I am glad your blood test was fine, I am still keeping everything crossed for your scan in a few weeks time.

I will write again when I have more to say!!!

Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Alice!

Chandelle how was the HCG?


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Peppermint!

Chandelle - ditto what Peppermint said.

Sorry, not very original I know!!!

Alice
x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Peppermint and Alice, thanks for asking after me! Well for once i got some good news. My tubes are totally clear and so i can skip the laparoscopy. Mr. K said it may have just been something putting pressure on the tube that made it look swollen. i don't really understand that but if he's saying there's nothing to worry about that's good enough for me! so it's too bad i wasn't able to start treatment last week but at least now i know my tubes are ok. (but then there's the part of me that wonders, if everything is normal, why have i still not been able to conceive??)

but who knows, maybe i will get the fabled fertility boost from the HSG! hope so. 

Alice, not long for you to go now! we may be stimming at the same time, depending on my AF and how long you dr for. 

Peppermint, are you having any symptoms?

c.


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Chandelle & Peppermint

Chandelle I am glad that the test went ok.  It is good news that your tubes are ok, but I know how you feel about wandering what the matter can be -I half wanted them to find a problem when I was having tests so that they could fix it and I would get pg.  
I dr for two weeks so will start stimming about 5th Sept, it would be good to have a cycle buddy.  I wrote on the cycle buddies board for August/September about a week ago but I have been finding it hard to keep up with everyone on there.  Because i have not started treatment yet there is not much to write so if i dont go on the board for a couple of days there are about 15 posts by 15 different people - I cant keep up with them all!!  so I've given up for the time being.  

Peppermint I hope you are feeling ok, I expect you are counting down the days to your scan.

Alice
x


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Alice3,

I'm in the same position... I was one of the early posters on that board, but now just can't keep up!!  

I started d/r yesterday and have been told my first scan will be 28th August,  I still haven't received my treatment card (despite chasing up 4 times in the past 3 weeks) so am unsure if this is in order to start stimms, or if it's after I've started stimms - 17/18 days of d/r seems too many

I'd forgotten how complicated life can become when you start treatment!!  Nights out or visiting people proves to be a problem, due to not drinking and having to be able to do the injection at 6.  Hopefully it'll all be worth it though!!   

BettySpaghetti  xxx


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi BettySpaghetti

I wish I had put a more original name down now when I set up my profile, everyone has such great names and mine is well..... my own!!    

17-18 days does seem a long time I did my last for 14 days and I had my first scan on about day 11 I think, but all cases are different, I would maybe try to ring them again to check or chase it up, just to put your mind at rest. I am starting dr on 22nd August, I rang the ACU on the first day of my period 10 days ago and noone has called me back yet, I am not panicing yet as I know they were slow the last time but it is one more worry you could do without through all of this.  That would be the one grumble i have about Guys ACU, when I am there though I couldnt fault the care.

I know what you mean about the complicated life during treatment.  If all goes as I think and hope, I will have et about 25th September and it is my friends hen night on the 29th September.  I dont know if I should go, I wont be able to drink and then I think should I be at home putting my feet up to give me a better chance.   It was another friend of mines hen night during my last 2ww so I didnt go.
We have a couple of nights out in the next few weeks as well and I have to think of different excuses why I am not drinking, when some of them are in walking distance of my home I cant really use the 'I'm driving' one!!!  
Oh the joys of it all!  Like you say lets just hope it is all worth it!

It is good to have someone else on this board, there are not so many people on here so it is easier to keep up.  It looks like we should be stimming around similar times (I may be just a bit behind you) so please keep posting.

Take care
Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Girls!
Chandelle i am so pleased for you! Well done tubies!  lets hope you get the HSG boost!
Hey Betty and Alice - I think you can dr anthing between 14-21 days... i have heard of some girls Dr for ages! so dont worry.  
and side effects from Dr betty? 
alice - dh and i used to tell everyone we were on anibiotics and couldnt drink! its a good excuse but if you have doctor friends then its one to avoid as they ask 1000 questions trying to help!
we went for a scan today and saw a heartbeat.... not feeling anything apart from a bit more tired than usual....


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Peppermint, that's brilliant about the heartbeat, are you feeling reassured?
Betty and Alice, i downregged in May/June for 18 days. not sad to be skipping that part this time...


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

sounds weird but not reassured at all! 
how are we all?


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

It was my sister in laws funeral today she died about 10 days ago from a brain haemorrhage aged 43, it was a complete shock as she had no symptoms. She got a very bad headache and within minutes had gone into a coma and died before the ambulance had got her to hospital.  It really makes you take stock of things. DH and I had a long talk last night and decided that this has to be the last time we have treatment and then if it doesnt work we should move on.  Obviously we hope with all our hearts it does work and I know I will still long for another child if it doesnt work but for the sake of my DD and our own sanity we need to move on from it, it takes over your life doesnt it.  I know it is easier for me to say as I already have a DD, if I didnt I dont think I could ever stop.  My dad told me about a couple he read about who were selling their house and moving into a flat to fund more treatment, I reassured him we wouldnt do that which I think he new anyway, but I was secretly thinking - ooh thats an idea!!!  
God i am supposed to be having positive thoughts but it sounds like I've given up already, right well thats enough of the depressing and serious stuff, lets get positive.  

Peppermint - I expect it will take a lot for you to be fully reassured.  Sending you lots of positive vibes though.    

Betty - I checked my last cycle and Peppermint and Chandelle are quite right, I dreg for 16 days last time and didnt have my first scan until day 16 - I only went through the treatment a couple of months ago so my memory is appalling.  Sorry if i worried you.  I rang Guys back at the beginning of the week to check that Alice (Dr Khalafs nurse) had got my message when I rang of the 1st day of AF, and they told me she is on holiday until September!  They have sorted it out now though and I had a call this morning from the drug company.  Do you see Dr K as well?

Chandelle - I hope you are well. 

Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Oh Alice I am so sorry.  my cousin died of the exact same thing in march this year, he was about the same age and was a fit and healthy guy. It was just a total shock and you are right it really makes you take stock. Really sorry for your familys loss. 

I really hope this cycle works for you. I also know people who are in serious debt due to treatments and it does take over your life totally. 

I know Alice is away, dont they have anyone else taking over for her whilst she is gone? I know you can always speak to Henrietta Mr K's (actually i am not sure) i think she works in the offices.... but she has always been pretty helpful.


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Peppermint, Yes is was Henrietta who sorted evrything out for me, she is really nice.  It is all back on schedule now, my drugs are being delivered tomorrow and the nurse rang me about my schedule today.  

I have a question for everyone, a little dilema  

Last time we had ICSI we waited until day 5 (blastocyst) after EC and put the best one embryo back because they said I am in the high risk multiple pregnancy group.  Because it didnt work Dr K said he would be happy that we put two back this time.  To me its a no brainer putting two back is one step closer to having a baby, I would prefer one because of the possible complications of twin pregnancies and birth but my DH is not sure.
He is worried about all sorts of things, not so much the health stuff but he says things like, if you have two you cannot easily find a babysitter, people dont want to child mind twins if I go back to work part time (what??!!!!!   ), they cost more, we will have to get a bigger house !!!!!!  All the things that are looking too far a head.  I have said what is worse No baby or two? and he agrees none is worse.  You just manage dont you.
The way I look at it is with one I have a 50:50 chance of it working, with two it feels like I have a 66:33 chance, we either get one baby, two babies or none.
He is a born worrier and I know he would actually be delighted with any number of babies when it finally happens (well within reason!!!)

Have any of you had this discussion with DH?  Basically I need a way to persuade my DH that two is best.
I know I will get my way in the end as he will feel too guilty if he says put one back and it doesnt work, but it would be nice if he agrees to it and isnt stressed out about it.

Any help welcome. 

Alicex


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi ladies - just crashed to let you know










*CharlieKay had a baby girl at 1945 today - 8lb 11oz  

Congratulations Charlie & DH!

*​


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Alice

I think the thing is that if one will take then both are likely to, if not then neither will....if you get what i mean... by putting 2 in i think you increase your chance say from 50% to 55% - but please check i am right with Mr K.  
Dh was worried about the health implications about having twins, the rest wasnt that big an issue for us (dont think we had thought that far ahead!) i had always wanted two (to the point that i rang up **** to see what the leagal position was on how may embies we allowed!) - my main reasoning was that if we were to have twins, i wouldnt have to go through ICSI again and the cost of that and also having to do that with a toddler around...if you get what i mean. please dont get me wrong, we researched all the heath issues and i came to the conclusion that i have known people who have had happy healthy twins who havent needed to have any special care and then girls who have had singletons and spent months in intensive care with their babies due to complications... i was going to have two transferred this time too.  last time none of my embies made it to blast and i had none to freeze, so they transferred two as a result. i think if they were proper blast then they may have both taken and i would be about 6 months gone with twins! 

twins in the early months are hard work, my best friend had them and i saw her put one down and pick up another constantly to feed, hug, change etc.... but with my fertility history i wasnt willing to take any chances.... thats my two pence worth!


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,

This is the first time i've been on for a few days... 

Alice - I'm so sorry about your SIL, it must have been such a shock for you, your DH and his family.  Cruel things happen sometimes.  I lost a friend a few years ago, she was only 24 and had a 10 week old baby.  Seemed perfectly fit and healthy and collapsed at the gym, went into a coma and died a few days later - an undetected, very rare heart condition  .   It takes a long time to accept I think, but then you can just concentrate on having all the fond memories.

Well, I am now on day 8 of d/r and so far have only had 1 day of feeling really grotty . .. I've got that kind of nervous/excited feeling at the moment... 6 weeks from start to finish seems like such a long time, but now I've started it . . . .   I feel positive this time!! 

We only saw someone at initial consultation... so haven't actually met any of the proper consultants yet!!!  I know this may sound strange, but I'm not too worried really -  - - I seem to have this kind of blind faith in the people who work in this field!  

It was mentioned at our consultation (for the first time) that they encourage waiting until day 5 blasto.... this is worrying me, as our embryos have generally fertilised well and start at a good grade, but then seem to go downhill... I'm scared that if we agree to go to day 5 we won't have any embryos left and that would be devastating!

DH and I have always discussed the issue of the possibility of twins - and we also came to the conclusion that 2 would be better than none.  I believe in fate,,,, so que sera sera,,,,

Alice - the nice thing is that your dh is really thinking about these things and about the affect it may have on you, I think too often husbands and partners kind of just leave us ladies to deal with it a bit on our own.

A bit of a long post... sorry..  

BettySpaghetti  xx


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Peppermint/Betty thanks for the advice.  Spoke to DH again last night and he said he is happy to go with two so that even if it is maybe just physicologically we are giving ourselves the best chance - at least that ones sorted!
Betty - I agree in fate as well, I think it helps you get through things.  
We went to day 5 last time and I was dissapointed that so little embryos survived and there were none to freeze but apparently that is normal.  I thought there must have been something wrong with them.  I think I would prefer to put them back at day 3, take the best ones at the time and then have the others frozen rather than wait until day 5 put the very best ones back and having none to try again and possibly risk that none survive to day 5.  But then they say that defrosted embryos have a lower chance of surviving - oh the decisions!!    
Peppermint - have you got any symptoms yet?  It is probably still too soon I expect.

I start my dr on Wednesday, and I am nervously excited, the next six weeks cant go quick enough!!!

     
Alice
x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ladies, i'm just catching up after a few days away from the boards ... Alice, I'm really sorry about your sister in law. 

On the two vs. one thing, I do worry about the extra risks of twins but then it would be ideal really to have two at my age because it may just not be possible any other way. (of course i never forget that one may not be possible either.) The funny thing with my dh is he put me through more than a year of hell of not being ready to start trying, when every cell in my body was screaming - you'd better start trying now (this is when i was 34). Then after finally getting him on board, and after our two miscarriages, clomid and failed IUI - as we were getting ready for IVF he brings up all these doubts again, now centred on - but what if we can only ever have one - it's been so difficult so far. All i could think was - you made me wait until I was nearly 36 to start trying and now you're thinking about time running out to have a carload of kids?? 

Anyway, i'd love to have two kids, no matter how it happens, and just one would be a blessing too. the scariest thing to me is none, and making that decision to give up.

meanwhile, no sign of ovulation for me this month, though i'm on day 20 or something...

xC


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Girls

Betty - hope you ailing through dring - no side effects.... you must be about half way through now....
Alice - good luck and happy dring today...
Chandelle - i hope you O soon - waiting is the hardest part of this thing!

I am fine thanks, no symptoms as such so always a bit worried - just tired. i must say that after being paid so much attention in the acu with scans etc i do feel rather alone and neglected in the real world!


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls!!

Well, just done d/r injection no.11 !  Generally not been too bad - a bit more up and down feeling emotional than I remember previously and a day or so of feeling ill - but other than that not bad at all. 

I just really want to get to the end of the process and see that  

I had another friend tell me yesterday that she's pregnant, but I don't find this upsets me... I just get really over excited for my friends and look forward to watching them "bloom"  

I've got a scan booked for 28th when I assume I'll start stimming - all being well....    the next scan mentioned isn't until 5/9, however, I have had issues with very high oestradial levels previously, so will probably mention having one before that...  I don't want anything to negatively affect cycle 4!!!!!  

How is everyone else doing??

BettySpaghetti  xxx


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

On my second day of dregs and waiting for the side effects! I got lots of headaches last time, they have not started yet which is good but it is early days
Chandelle - I am not far behind you in your cycle, my first scan is the 4th September when I expect I will start the stims, then my next appointment is 12 Sept 9 days after the first so it looks like the same as you. Going on my last cycles dates I think I will be having egg collection on 17th September.
I am the same as you when I hear about pregnant friends, I tend to be more excited about it than they are!
Peppermint - Do you have another scan booked to check things are ok or do you need to wait until the 3 months scan? Once the hospital knows you have a positive test and you have had the first scan is that the last contact you have with the ACU and you move onto your doctor?
Chandelle - Fingers crossed you get your AF soon and you can start again.

Has anyone used the Gestone injection before, after their egg collection?  Last time I had the pessary.  The reason I ask is that I have the ampules but no injection and so i am a bit confused, maybe I need to ring the drugs company that sent them to me and check whether they have missed sending it to me.  It also says you inject into a muscle, which sounds really scary or is that no different to injecting into my tummy which I do now with the stims?

Take care girls, and I hope you are all keeping well.

Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

hey betty - i hope all goes well at your scan and you can get stimming! - is it ok to ask if where you have had the other cycles? 
Alice how are you? are you talking about the progesterone injections? i had the pessaries for my first cycle and found them to be a mess and i was always doubting whether i was absorbing enough... this time i took the injections...mr k told me they were a pain in the **** - literally! and he wasnt wrong.. dh did them in my thigh and they were painful but nothing you cant cope with i guess. i liked them as i knew it was going in and didnt have the mess to deal with in the mornings. just seemed easier and all done and dusted within a few mins rather than the whole overnight thing. dh managed to inject me in about the same place every day and managed to make this lump thing in my thigh...its now gone..havent been injecting for about two weeks now. 
the acu have been lovely and i will have one more scan in a week and then be discharged from their care - i am still wondering every morning if its all ok as sadly my mum and grandma have had losses at 12 weeks.... so taking it easy for now...
btw - try 4head for the headaches... worked a treat for me....


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Peppermint,

I hope you're doing well!!  

To answer your question I had my first cycle at London Women's Clinic in Harley Street and 2 further at a clinic in Poland. 

We decided to make this cycle as stress free as poss, so chose Guy's as it's in the same country!!   Also it's not far from work or home really, so takes a lot of the pressure off.

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Gosh Betty! I hope this cycle brings you the bfp you deserve!


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Helloo..

All a bit quiet on here 

Just a bit of an update from me.  Had scan yesterday, everything looks ok, but due to timing (not open at weekends, which I hadn't realised) I start stimms tomorrow.... this feels as though it's getting to the "real" stuff now!!

2 litres of water a day is a a challenge...    my work colleagues must think I have a weak bladder!!!!  

Hope you're all well,

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hey Betty!

Oh how exciting! Stimms!!! - are you drinking milk too? try to do so.... you might have to rent out a toilet cubicle! so not too long till ec now...all go isnt it!
how are you feeling?  hope not too many nasty side effects...


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Sorry not posted for a while, just havnt got round to it. 
Betty - I am glad everything is going well, I start stimms on Tuesday (I think), I cant wait for all that water drinking and by belly swelling to about 6 months pregnant - oh well its all for a good cause!!
lets hope we can make it a double BFP, or should I say triple with Peppermint as well.
Betty do you plan to have time off work after ET?  I didnt last time but think I may have a week off after ET this time.  I dont have any holiday left so will need to take it as sick so may go to see my GP and see if he will sign me off.  

Peppermint - I hope you are ok. Its been ages since you replied about the injections, I havnt been on since, so thanks for your comments, yes they are the progesterone injections, I was at work at the time I wrote the post and I couldnt remember the names of anything!
I agree about the pessaries i did wander how they could be doing anything when it all seemed to come back out again!!

Take care
Alice
x


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello!!

Good luck for stimms!!!

I got OHSS symptoms the first treatment,,,, so am on a lower dosage and am really trying to do everything I can to avoid those symptoms again!!!

Fingers crossed for those 3 BFPs!!!  

Alice, I'm having the same dilemma (assuming we get that far).  In my previous 3 treatments I basically worked from home for a few days and the went back to work - it's a desk job, but just a bit stressful at times!

When I started this treatment I told hubby I was going to get signed off for EC, ET and perhaps the 2 weeks after that... to give ourselves the best chance, but now I'm just really not sure.... 

my boss has been great about the cycles and I don't want to leave him in the lurch at areally busy time!!

I might just see how I feel at the time...  2ww is a bit of a nightmare and work might be good to keep my mind off the madness   

It's amazing how tx just takes over your life, eh!  I think this may be our last go.... so we're trying to stay as relaxed as possible, but it also feels like a lot is riding on this..

BettySxxx


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

hi ladies, glad to hear everyone seems to be doing well and moving along in treatment (or pregnancy!).

Betty - how are the stims going? hopefully will be joining you soon! Like Alice, it should be next week, fingers crossed. (though to be honest i am not really very excited.)

I can't really keep track of my cycle this month - i am on day 32 of my cycle but my chart has me ovulating only 9 days ago. But af should be here soon enough.

I had some good news today. Guy's rang and said i have gotten NHS funding and they have arranged for all the drugs company money and their own bill to be refunded to us! very pleased about that and i only had to wait something like six months from registering for the funding. (they had said the list was two years at the time.)

Peppermint - it sounds like everything is fine so try not to worry too much - you must be quite far along now, yeah?

xC


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Chandelle,

It's nice that the 3 of us aren't too far apart!!  hope all goes well and you start stimming next week.  

Can I ask you girls a quick question.  I was told tummy or thigh was fine for gonal-f injections, so am doing it in my tum (buserelin on one side and the gonal-f on the other)

Also, I saw on another thread that they were advised this injection should be between 8-10 pm.  I wasn't told anything about this and do it at the same time as my bus. inject, which is 6pm..... do you think this is ok?  

Peppermint - how is the pregnancy going?  Thanks for the advice re: milk.  I hate the stuff, so just add a drop of strawberry milkshake syrup


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

BettySpaghetti said:


> Can I ask you girls a quick question. I was told tummy or thigh was fine for gonal-f injections, so am doing it in my tum (buserelin on one side and the gonal-f on the other)
> 
> Also, I saw on another thread that they were advised this injection should be between 8-10 pm. I wasn't told anything about this and do it at the same time as my bus. inject, which is 6pm..... do you think this is ok?


Hi

I've never heard that gonal f injection should be done between 8-10pm. I was advised that doing it in the evening was better because more relaxed rather than rushing around in the morning before work, but also, if have scans during the day/afternoon and they need to increase/decrease your dose, then it means you can change it straight away with that days injection (if that makes sense ?).

When stimming, I always do my "sniffing" or Synarel at around 7am and then do the gonal f injection around 7pm (although occasionally I've done this an hour or so later if waiting for a phone call from consultant if they need to agree increase/decrease of drug dose). I've done the same times for both previous IVFs and I've always had a really good response (21 follies & 10 eggs first time, 28 follies & 19 eggs second time)...and I intend to do exactly the same with our upcoming treatment cycle.

The main thing is to try to do it at roughly the same time each day but I'm not sure why someone would've been told it should be between 8-10pm  (which thread did you read this on, out of interest ?)

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Well done on your NHS funding Chandelle - these things are always more the better when you are not expecting them!
I am waiting for my AF as well, I am on day 33 today, 31 is usually my longest.  It is definately on its way though, I can feel it now!

Betty - I did the gonal-f injections in my tummy at 7am the last time, but this time I will do them in the evening.  I just liked to get them out of the way before.  I dont think it makes any difference, the unit said any time just the same time each day, but the fact that it didnt work the last time then just doing something different this time psychologically  I will think that it is more likely to work this time!!!  

I hope everyone is well.  Peppermint - Any Signs yet?

Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hello Girls

Congratulations on your funding Chandelle - thats amazing!

Betty - i did the injecitons on my thigh and when i say "i" i mean dh did them every morning before going to work.

Alice - i hope you are well stimming....

I read about somehting called coasting to try to prevent ohss... i had asked mr k to coast me this cycle and thats what we were going to do.... here is the info

Prolonged Coasting" is a simple procedure whereby the fertility medication is stopped at a very specific time, in patients that are at risk for OHSS. The correct time to discontinue the fertility medication is when approximately 30% of the follicles have reached 15 or 16 millimeters in diameter.The estradiol levels should be followed daily thereafter and they will continue to rise and when the estradiol level falls below 3000 pg/ml it is safe to administer HCG and proceed to egg retrieval.

Embryo quality after coasting is better than the quality seen in non-coasted patients and the pregnancy outcome in patients who require coasting is excellent. It is important to restrict fluid intake to one liter of a sports drink like Gatorade per day for approximately 10 days after the egg retrieval.

If you think that you are a high responder or have menstrual cycles that are irregular, make sure that your doctor is familiar with "Prolonged Coasting" it may prevent a cancelled cycle and also avoid causing ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome.
from http://www3.fertilethoughts.com/forums/view.php?pg=ovarian_hyperstimulation_syndrome 
hope its ok to post that here...

i am 10 weeks now and spend most days wondering if i am still pg...! i havent had that many symptoms so it makes me wonder some more! we had a scan with mr k and everything looks fine..but still cant help feeling unsure the whole time!

i hope that we have bfps all round!

/links


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Peppermint, I hope you get some symptons soon so that you can get your reassurance.  Lets hope you get some morning sickness soon, and I mean that in the nicest of ways!!   Not the vomiting sickness just a mild nasea feeling just to give you that reassurance and then it can go away again!  you should be able to see the baby quite clearly soon on the 3 month scan.
I am not stimming yet, I am due to go for a scan tomorrow but I havnt had my period yet and I am on day 34!, I am sure it is on its on its way but can they still scan if I start tonight and have a fully blown AF

Hi to everyone else I hope you are keeping well.
Alice
x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Alice, let us know how your scan went. It's not a problem to scan during AF - that's what they need to do with me since i am meant to have a scan and start stimming on day 2 of my cycle on the short protocol. Which means I am due to start tomorrow! because AF woke me around 4:00 this morning just to let me know she cares. I went to sleep last night feeling it coming and sure enough ...

fingers crossed i can go ahead and start this month. hopefully my tubes won't have worked themselves into any funny shapes this time.

peppermint, at this stage i would think you won't get morning sickness but that's not a bad thing!! you've seen the heartbeat and all, yeah?

betty - when is your next scan??


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls!!!  Another day closer for each of us!!  

Minxy - thanks for your reply.. I have you down as the guru on FF!!! I often see you sharing your knowledge with the ladies, to help put their mind at rest  

One of the girls had mentioned the time on the Buttercup Babes thread...

Peppermint - thanks - I continued doing them in my tummy.  First 3 rounds dh did them all, but he's had to be away a few times this cycle, so had to pluck up courage and do them myself.. not so bad once you've taken the plunge with the first one!  

I have heard of coasting before, but have never had it mentioned to me.  I made it clear at the initial "chat" that I stimulated a little too well and brought all the results from my previous cycles.  It's tough, but I feel that I have to trust that they know how best to treat me/us in order to get the end result... but sometimes that does waiver a little..    Maybe I'll discuss with nurse tomorrow?  I have yet to actually meet a consultant.. 

10 weeks already!! wow!  to everyone else I'm sure it seems to be going so quickly, but I'm sure for you the days seem too long, as you probably want to get to the stage where you can see and feel that there's that little baby growing inside of you.    I've got a friend who's in early stages of pregnancy and was worried because she had no symptoms what-so-ever.... then this week she started getting "morning" sickness and now wishes she'd never wished so hard for those symptoms  

Alice - have you had the scan?  how did it go?

Chandelle - I have my fingers crossed for you as well.  Typical that when we want to see AF she delays her appearance and then let's us know loud and clear she's here!      Have you had your scan too?

I had a blood test yesterday (day 5 of stimms) and got a phonecall to say that I had to reduce my dose.. I was only on 150iu anyway... but now I'm down to 75iu.... obviously I was right when I said I respond a little too well  ... I just really want it to go right this time and to get healthy eggs, that turn into healthy embryos.. and hopefully a healthy baby(ies)  

Because of this they have asked me to come in tomorrow for a scan and then I also have one booked for Friday... I'm guessing that all being well... Monday/Tuesday will be EC but guess we'll have to wait and see!    For the first time ever I've started to worry that I won't get to EC or ET.. not that I've got any reason to think that.. number of eggs has never been a problem, although quality of the embryos always start well and then seem to go downhill pretty quickly.. have never had an embryo to freeze.

But, new clinic, different protocol... fingers crossed  

Let me know how you're all getting on..

BettySpaghetti xxx


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Betty, wow you are quite the responder! it's good they are checking you so closely. as it turned out they had me in for my scan today. they said they won't even check my blood during stimming unless they had a reason to think i would over-respond. probably no chance of that! 

yeah so i am good to go. i will start my mammoth 6-vial injections tomorrow night. My next scan is Monday. 

I'm scared! i haven't been mentally or physically preparing at all. This last cycle was all about not thinking about ttc, drinking all the time, etc. And now here it is - and EC could be as soon as the end of next week, the nurse said. 

well just a quick one because i am exhausted and need to rest up for what's ahead! xC.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Girls!

Betty - try the full fat milk thing and good luck. its good they are keeping a close eye on you - dont make the mistake i did and tell someone you want to see the consultant, otherwise i dont think you will see one. monday  - how exciting!

got my fingers crossed for your EC's next week! i hope we have lots of good eggys....and then embies! 

chandelle- how brave are you!? it took me so long to get the injection anywhere near me dh had to take over! i know how worrying this all is and saying try not to worry makes me want to smack myslef. i just have a big cyber hug for you!

thanks for the kind wishes girls. i tell you it does seem like you are just alone in the world after being so cared at the ACU! i have been having pains and the gp is driving me nuts with random diagnosis like upset tummy and infections! i have now decided to see a pri cons for part of this as my gp or the local hospital have lost my forms to know i exist!


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Peppermint - GPs are so useless when it comes to pregnancy and fertility, in my experience. One option if you are really worried about your pain in the near term is to self refer (or have your GP refer you) to the early pregnancy unit at St. Thomas'. 

so it is about time to do my first injection ... it'll probably take me about half an hour to mix everything up so i'd better get going.

i became a pro at mixing everything up when i had IUI but now i wish i'd just gone for the nice and easy gonal-f pen again!!


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

oh no - did a post and lost it!!  

I will try and remember what I wrote!!

Chandelle - yippee!! we're stimming buddies!!!!!!  Here goes....    Good luck with the injection!!! 

Peppermint - try not to worry too much - I've heard there are lots of niggles and pains during pregnancy, although of course best to get checked out and to have that done by someone you trust and have faith in.

Quick update from me.  Had scan today (d7).  Apparently I have v. active ovaries     Already I have 3 follies around 17mm.. and a few around 13/14.  They took blood and said there's a chance of having EC on Fri     BUT I got a call this afternoon and carry on at the mo, scan on Fri and all being well EC on Mon!!!   

Take care all!

BettyS  xxx


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow its all go at the moment!

Betty - Great news that your follies are looking good and healthy. Good luck for the scan tomorrow and fingers crossed for Monday.

Peppermint - It has been 12 years since I was pg with DD but I still remember worrying niggly pains, and I also had some bleeding at about 4.5mnths but all was fine and it was all quite normal for these to happen. Tnot to worry too much (I know its easy for me to say)

Chandelle - How are the injections going? I dont know if it is the sadistic side in me but I quite enjoyed giving myself the injection 
I hated it for the first couple of times but then after a couple of days couldnt wait for the next one!!!!    

Well I am afraid I am bucking the trend, I am not stimming yet, AF STILL hasnt arrived even after days of signs that it should be arriving any second.  I am on day 37 today I have never gone over 31 days before in my life.  A little bit of blood arrived a couple of hours ago so hopefully this is it and I can start stimming in next few days.

Take care

Lots of luck and hugs to everyone    

Alice
x


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just wondering if anyone has any ideas.. I had my gonal-f reduced from 150 - 75 ui pd, however, was given 2 x 900 ui pens.

I've done my injection tonight and have maybe 1 more lot left in first pen (i assume it won't let you pull it out any further if there is no liquid there.. am hoping I don't end up injecting air!!)

If I have EC on Monday, I assume I've got 2 more injections left (?) in which case it means I'll be opening another "pen" to use only 75ui or perhaps 100-odd..... it seems a waste....!!!

Any ideas??

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Betty

I had to do exactly the same with our last IVF...I had my dose reduced right down to 75iu on last day, although my pens were 300iu (meant to be 900iu but chemist got it wrong so I ended up with 3x as many boxes/injections !!)

Anyway, I still have the remaining 225iu in that pen in the fridge and I have been meaning to ask the clinic whether it would still be ok to use or whether I should bin it as it was used end of April so have no idea if it's alright after 4 months !...I keep forgetting to ask the clinic so would be interested to see what replies you have...alternatively perhaps you're better than me and phone your clinic to ask (and then tell me what they say !!  )


Good luck with EC/ET 
Natasha


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Betty

When I started this cycle of IVF I told the nurse that I had 750iu of gonal-f left, I had 900iu pens and had only used one lot of my last one so I thought I could save some money!  However I was told that if the pen is opened then it cannot be used if it has been opened for so many few weeks, i cant remember exactly how many but 5 weeks i think.  Natasha - It was definately less than 4 months anyway! 
It seems such a waste doesnt it (a waste of a lot of money)

You could try getting your 900iu pen replaced by smaller ones if you have time to do so, not sure how easy that would be.  It is worth knowing though that I had my last EC on a Monday but took my last injection on the Thursday before so you may not need to break into  your last pen. I had my scan on the Friday morning and the Dr said not to have any more on the Friday as my follies were big enough (or something like that) and just to take the ovidrel on the Saturday night, I think its called that but I am sure it has a more common name- the drugs that helps release the egg that you take 34-36 hours before EC.  
I think you said earlier that you have a scan tomorrow so you can check with them then.
Alice
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Alice...I thought perhaps it wasn't any use now but it's just been left in the fridge !!  Oh well, I've still got lots of unopened ones anyway (that I still in date) from last tx and a whole load of new ones just delivered, so think I've more than enough for this cycle...and hopefully I won't be needing anymore...fingers crossed !!!!!!  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Betty - I had to do the same. Open a new vial for 75ml or somehting silly like that! seems like a massive waste...
there are always a few extra mls in the pens...but you dont know how much so its very confusing!


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Well AF finally came along in full force last night and I am doubled up in pain today - oh why did I wish for it to arrive!!!

I have an appointment Monday so I expect I will start stimming then.
I have a question I dont know if anyone can answer - Does Guys ACU do EC at the weekends or do they have specific days?  I thought I had all my dates worked out until AF was late so I am trying to plan my life over the next couple of weeks again.

Alice
x


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Alice - good to hear AF has finally arrived.. although sorry to hear you're in so much pain with it    Good luck for your appointment on Monday.

All the signs i've seen for Guys ACU say that it's not open at weekends.  When I had to go back to find out about scans, she had to delay my first day of stims so that the day 5 was on a Monday, as she said they weren't open at the weekend.. I think they plan things so that they don't happen at the weekend, however, I'm not sure if this counts for EC/ET as well..

Minxy - I'm not at home at the mo, but I'm pretty sure the label on my Gonal-F said that it had to be used within 28 days of opening....? sounds like you have plenty anyway, so no need to worry!! just seems a waste, eh  


Alice - I had my scan/blood test today and have some nice big follies (which hopefully contain nice healthy eggs!) so EC on Monday morning  

They are going to give me a call today to let me know if I need to take any more gonal-f at all... so, as you say, may not be an issue and I guess I'll keep hold of this box just in case... although, dh & I have talked about this being our last cycle whether it works or not...    

I'm getting those real nervous/excited feelings now..!!  

BettySpag xx


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Oh betty i really hope this works for you! fingers and toes crossed

Alice - glad AF has arrived, sorry that its such a painful one! not sure if the acu is open on the weekend...i have a feeling they may open on saturdays for ec... but not 100%


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Betty, great news you are all set for EC on Monday and best wishes for it!! We are all rooting for you!!! How many follies do you have?

Alice, also happy to hear AF finally came. Mine was also super painful this month - hopefully will be the last one for a very long while though, right?!

I am almost positive they do EC and ET on the weekends because at one stage in my previous attempt there had been talk of me coming in on a Sunday for a scan. Then another nurse later said they only have people in on Sundays if they need to do EC or ET, not for scans. 

As it turns out i have to work next Sunday (something i only have to do a few times a year) so I am going to ask about this again when i go in on Monday. I haven't told work yet I am going to need a couple days off. Last time I had told my boss in advance i was having some medical stuff done, then didn't need the days and felt stupid.

I really hope i am getting a good crop of follicles this time - i am on day 4 of stimming now and don't feel anything much. i will be gutted if it's another cancelled cycle and i am just a perpetual "poor responder."

well we'll see soon enough... 

good luck again Betty! 

xC


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

betty - hope you respond well - think eggy


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

hi,

Well, just back from EC and not good news.. 11 follicles and only 3 eggs - I change in emotions from just really upset to angry and upset.  

This was my 4th cycle and I had faith that everything which could have been learnt about us had been and that we would be on for our best cycle ever - so this has come as a blow and at the moment I am feeling like it's all over already   

I really hope things go better for you girlies  

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

oh betty - i know you must be dissapointed, but please dont be disheartended.... those eggs could still do you proud. when will they call you about fertilisation? did they have any explanation for you? remember it only takes one.


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

It's true that they say it only takes one, I'm just scared they won't get as far as ET  

well, fingers crossed.  I've never had a result like that before...

I tried to ask them why but they just said they were really surprised and don't know... 

Thanks Peppermint x  How are you feeling now? Better??

BettyS xxxx


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Betty, I'm sorry about your disappointment. But it may not be bad news at all if they fertilise and are good quality. Could you have released the other eggs early? I get a bit confused about that part - follicles vs. eggs. 

I think i will be happy to get three eggs because at my scan today I had four good sized follicles and four smaller ones (the largest was around 14mm.) I too am nervous I won't make it to transfer though at least it looks like i hopefully will get to retrieval this time (or at least the nurse seemed to think so). 

I started injecting my "antagonist" tonight that is to keep me from ovulating early. I think just in time too because i am suddenly having large amounts of EWCM. Did anyone have this whilst stimming? Maybe it's to do with the short protocol and not being down regulated.

Keep up posted Betty and i hope all three are winners.

xC


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

when is ec chandelle? i think the sniffer stops you from releasing eggs... i think i had a lot of EGCM too. remember asking the nurse if there was any danger of me releasing all those eggs and not being able to handle the mass ovulation pain, thats when she told me about the sniffer! 

betty - i hope they fertilise well and your worry is for nothing...guess they will call you tomorrow morning, will check to see how things are. fingers crossed for you

lost all pg signs and weird pain in ovary...i have spent the last 10 days trying to get seen..got a scan at the hospital tomorrow afternoon... cant tell you how much tension these last 10 days have been! one gp tried to tell me that i had an upset tummy and another a urine infection - in my OVARIES!!!!!!!!!!! with all the fertility treatment i know where everything is and i am so fed up with being fobbed off - sorry rant over!


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Betty I am really sorry that your EC wasnt more successful   I will be keeping everything crossed that those 3 eggs are little fighters and you get a positive phone call tomorrow.    I know it is small comfort for you at the moment but as the others have said it only takes one - quality not quantity.

Peppermint I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and sets your mind at rest.  I am really glad that you no longer have those pains to worry you.

Chandelle I started stimming today as well so only a few days behind you.  I only have the nasal spray to stop me ovulating too early.  This was my main worry the last time but apparently it is very rare. I think my EC will be Friday 21st, do you know when yours may be.  It sound by the size of your follies that it wont be long.  I think that you can get more then one egg in each follie.
I am off to try to drink a gallon of water know!  I am not looking forward to that bloated feeling, how have you been?

Alice
x


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

I got the phonecall from Guy's this morning.. all 3 were suitable for injecting, but only 1 has fertilized "normally" (wasn't given any more details on the other 2) so going in for ET tomorrow.  Maybe I should feel more positive about this - but I don't  

Usually, I'm really positive and have that kind of que sera sera attitude, but now I am just feeling like there is no hope left for us having a baby of our own.

Previously we've had good numbers of eggs, pretty fair fertilization (100% last time) and looking to be good grades to start with, but then going downhill - this is why I feel so negative about this one embie.  I did try and ask about how it's looking/quality, but she said they all look the same at this point, so can't tell me anything and they will tell me more when I go in tomorrow.

Chandelle - well done on looking as though you'll get to EC!!!  Despite my rant above, I do belive it quality over quantity and i've heard of plenty of cases of few follicles leading to fewer but v. good quality eggs - so fingers crossed!!!

Peppermint - well done for sticking to your guns and fighting to be listened to!  it's one of the things I have noticed as my experiences go on... generally, people in the medical profession, really aren't as concerned or interested in their patients as they should be.  Often we have to take the initiative.  All this aside I'm sorry that you are worried and good luck at the scan today.. please come on and let us know how it goes.  Fingers crossed....

Alice - yippee you are at stimming stage!!! hope you don't get too bloated   and you respond really well.  We need a couple more BFP's on here!!!   

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Betty, sorry it's just the one but it only takes one. I totally understand how you are feeling though. I am an optimistic person in most aspects but when it comes to fertility I have gotten to the stage where i just can't believe it will happen to me. It seems so strange now to me that i fell pregnant twice before, when it has been such a disappointing and fruitless mission for the past 18 months. 

But you do have time on your side to keep trying if this one doesn't take, so that's one positive.

Peppermint, best wishes for your scan today - let us know how you get on.

Alice, glad to hear you are stimming now. It's been pretty painless for me so far. No major bloating or anything. (maybe because i don't have that many follicles!)

i really hope my follicles are still growing at my scan tomorrow. Last time they seemed to get stuck after the first scan and grew really slowly.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Oh betty i am sorry that you have been disappointed again. i really hope that one ebie is gold. each cycle can be so different and many factors play a part. please try not to give up. i will have everything crossed for you and pray you get that bfp!  can they offer any explanation to you?

good luck at your scan tomorrow chandelle. 

i am fine thanks, i have a cyst on my ovary which may be causing the pain.


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Betty I will be having positive thoughts for your little embie, and good luck with the ET tomorrow. Lets hope some good news follows all the bad news you have been having.

Chandelle I hope those follicles are growing nicely for you and good luck for tomorrows scan.

Peppermint has your mind been set at rest?  A friend of mine had a cyst on her ovary during the first part of pregnancy, she was in a lot of pain and was worried for the baby but all was ok, she was told she would have to put up with the pain and the cyst should go away and it did.  When she found out the pain was because she had a cyst she felt much better knowing that it wasnt the baby.  

I spoke to my work today about having time off today for the EC and ET and a few days after ET.  They dont know what I am having done so I had to talk in riddles and be quite vague, it isnt easy, I have kind of said its a bit personal and just talked about dates, my boss is a man so hopefully he thinks its womens problems and doesnt want to pry any further.  I dont want them to worry about me and think I have some terrible illness but I dont want them knowing what I am really doing either!  Anyway they were really good about it which made me feel worse about taking the time off - theres no pleasing me!

Alice
x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone! Betty - good luck with ET - is that today? Hoping that one embie is a perfect specimen!!

Alice, the work thing is a pain. I just sent my boss an email this morning saying i needed two days off next week for medical reasons. No information given, no apologies, nothing. Just - this is what is happening, deal with it! He seems to be fine with it, fortunately. 

After my scan today, the nurse seemed to think i will have EC on Monday or Tuesday. My largest follicle is 17.5mm so I hope it can wait for the others to catch up! She thought there should be seven mature ones by next week, plus two that probably won't amount to anything. 

I thought they were supposed to grow 2mm a day but she assured me mine were doing just fine and pointed out that i'm only on day 8 of stimming. 

Peppermint, i also had a friend who had a cyst early on and was very worried because it caused some light bleeding but everything was fine. Glad you found out what was causing your pain.

Regarding ET (still not convinced I will make it, but hopefully!), does DH normally attend? I'm assuming yes but wasn't sure.

xC


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie - went in for ET today.. drank 1ltr of water on the train on the way up.. and then there was a 1/2 delay!!!  that was a challenge!!! 

I was so relieved to hear that the embie made it through the night and is a grade 3, which is apparently 1 off the top grade (so assume they work on 4 being the best and 1 being the worst!?).  She was really happy with the transfer itself... so now it's just a lot of hoping for the best, but what will be, will be!

Chandelle - well done on the follies!   hope EC goes well for you.. fingers crossed for lots of healthy eggies 

Also, hubby came in with me for ET (not for EC) - all dignity out of the window... my husband, 2 nurses and then of course the embryologist sitting between my legs!!!!   

Thanks for all your support!!

Bet xx


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Betty, great news on your grade 3 embie on board!


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Betty I am really pleased the ET went well and your embie is in good nick, now for the 2WW, lets hope the time whizzes by and its a BFP     
It sounds like you are feeling a bit more positive about it all, like you say what will be will be.
My ET was delayed last time and I couldnt hold it I had to go to the loo, I think I started drinking too early, it was still ok though as I had drank so much my bladder soon filled up again!

Chandelle My hubby came to EC and ET, he didnt really need to be there for ET but was good for the support and also I felt I wanted him to be there when I was hopefully getting pregnant!!
It sounds like your follies are doing good so fingers crossed for Monday/Tuesday.  Are you having any acupuncture?

Peppermint I hope you are keeping well?

I am feeling remarkably well considering how crap i felt the last time.  I know its early days but I had constant headaches the last time and I am not even bloated yet!  I think it is a mixture of knowing what to expect this time so I am not as anxious, and the acupuncture I am having.  Lets hope I havnt spoken too soon.!!!
Alice
x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Alice, yeah i guess i am lucky too to not be having bad side effects. I had some twinges last night while i was trying to sleep but that's all so far. I am having acupuncture too. 

I can't wait to see tomorrow how these follicles are doing! Hopefully the big one can wait it out until next week.

xC


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

well it wasn't good news!!

Only two of my follicles are still growing as they should be, the rest are all stuck around 12mm.

I'll find out later today if we will go through EC - the nurse seemed to think yes because there is now enough evidence to show i just don't respond well to drugs and this could be as good as it gets.

I'm very frustrated! If IVF isn't an option ... what is??! It seems my ovaries are just knackered. 

total bummer!!


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Chandelle, I'm so sorry!

I really hope they do let you go through to EC.. as the girls said to me it really does only take 1 and you potentially have 2 good eggs there, which could well lead to 2 strong embryos.

The max they can transfer is 2 anyway

I am really hoping and praying for you that you go through EC then ET and finally to that BFP xxxx

Trust me, I know how difficult it is, but really do try and stay positive.. there is always hope.

Let us know when you hear later on today and remember that we all understand and are hear to offer you support.

Bet xxxxx


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Chandelle,

I am really sorry to hear about your follies, and i do hope that you make it to EC.  Think positive that those 2 follies are containing a lovely egg/eggs.  I had 19 eggs at EC from god knows how many follies the last time and they were all about quantity but did not have the quality, hopefully yours are a few quality eggs.  In a natural pregnancy there is generally only one egg and for those lucky people without any problems having one works for them.  I really hope you get to ET.
Let us know what the ACU says, are they ringing you today?

Take care
Alice
x


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls - any news??

Nothing from me.. just been sitting on the sofa the past couple of days... but decided am bored of that, so got up, had a bath and did some washing this morning.

Hope against hope that little embie is developing well  

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

hi ladies, thanks so much for your kind words of encouragement! I'm nervous but excited too - we are going to go ahead with EC, on Monday. You never know, maybe a couple of the little guys will get bigger. The nurse said anything over 14mm might have a follicle so it's possible one of the smaller ones could grow a little.
we shall see soon enough!! 
i need to do my trigger tonight at 10:30. Just arranged to meet some friends for a Brick Lane curry so i guess i am sticking an ice pack in my bag - think the ovitrelle needs to stay cold?? not sure how long it lasts out of the fridge.
Betty, i hope your embie is snuggling in. I guess I'll find out this week about any instructions in the two week wait, but is there anything they told you not to do? I see some places say things like no swimming, sunbathing or sex - just wondering because we are looking to go on holiday about 9 days into what hopefully will be the tww. should be a fun holiday with no coffee, alcohol, swimming, exercise, sunbathing or sex. we still haven't even decided where to go! 
we thought we'd wait to find out if there are even any eggs, and if so, any fertilisation. if not we can just throw all caution to the wind and go to india or thailand or something!
so after having had no bloating, my tummy blew up like a balloon last night. it was really freaky! i also started having this mild pain on the left side that feels like i pulled a muscle. my tummy is more normal today but still have the little pain. it doesn't really feel like my ovary though. 
assuming everything is fine since i don't exactly seem at risk of OHSS.
Alice, how's the stimming going for you?
i'll keep you all posted on how things go Monday!!
xC.


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Girls

Chandelle I am glad that you are having EC, good luck for Monday.
Stims are still fine, had a headache all day Thursday but was very busy at work so could have been a combination of that.  Not too bad since.
I also started to have some pain yesturday on my right, it hurt when I turned over in bed but is ok this morning.  I have had it before, I get it around when I ovulate and I got it the last time so I think it is my ovaries hopefully making lots of follies!
A holiday sounds a perfect thing to do during your two week wait,which ever way the result goes, but I am keeping my fingers crossed that its a BFP. 
The nurses didnt tell me to avoid anything during my 2ww, just the normal things to avoid when trying for a baby (alcohol etc).  I think they say avoid strenuous exercise but if you are used to exercising then moderate exercise shouldnt do any harm. They didnt say anything about sex but I didnt fancy it much myself during my 2ww (poor DH!!!).  They said carry on as normal but I think if you want to give yourself the best chance you need to do what feels comfortable.  I just didnt do anything too strenuous but other than that just got on with things as normal.  If you go on holiday after day 9, the embie(s) should be safely attached by that point. 

Betty I hope that embie is snuggling in nicely!

Peppermint how are things with you?
Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

hello all  - sorry i have been missing - just dont know where the time goes!

betty - how are you doing on the 2ww? i hope your embie is making a home and snuggling up in there! 

i think you are meant to avoid sex during the 2ww as they have poked and prodded so much that there may be a risk of infection. not sure if thats really true but does make sense. i guess it must be the same with swimming etc...not sure though

chandelle  - good luck today. hope they get good ones for you! - i know its hard but alice is right. with my icsi i had 14 eggs and none got to blast and i had none to freeze.... so its not always quantity.

alice i hope you are well. 

i am fine thanks - feel totally normal which always freaks me out! cyst pain has gone down - just waiting to see what happens next! going in on monday to see mr k to say hi.... he really is  a lovely man.


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

hi, just a quick update on my egg collection today ... we got three eggs. I'm happy because i had been worried i'd actually already ovulated and there wouldn't be much there. have to wait and see if any fertilise but it's better than nothing!
it all went really smoothly, now i'm at home and a bit bored. thought i'd at least feel a bit groggy and have a nice afternoon napping!


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Well done Chandelle!!! Hope they all fertilize and make nice little embies!   

All the nurses told me was nothing strenuous.  However, I have read before no nookie, no swimming, no baths (or at least no hot baths), no strenuous exercise and plenty of water...

I'm not entirely sure too much makes a different and if they're strong little embies and it's meant to be, it will happen.

hi Peppermint - good to hear from you!!!

Take care xxxx


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Great news Chandelle, well done for making it to EC, fingers crossed now for ET.

Peppermint you are right Mr K is great isnt he, he says to ring or text him on his mobile when ever I want if I am not sure about anything.  I havnt as yet as nothing has been so important it cannot wait until I see him but it is a genuine offer when he says it. 

Got my scan tomorrow I am a little worried as havnt had any symptoms that I remember last time it doesnt feel like much is going on down there so will be good to have my mind set at rest tomorrow.  Also should have a more firm date for EC tomorrow, I dont like things being up in the air.

Glad everyone is well
Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

thats great chandelle! i guess they will be calling you soon to tell you how your little embies are doing - i hope its very good news. 
hi betty - hope you are ok
alice - good luck today, let us know how you get on - good luck!


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone

My scan went well today (thank god!)  I have about 18 follies so EC is on Friday. 
I think I must have had a similar number last time but I just hope they are a better quality this time.
Chandelle any news on your embies??
Alice
x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Alice - wow, your ovaries are overachievers compared to mine!! great news.

I have some good news too. Two eggs fertilised!! (the third sort of did too but something was abnormal about it so it's been "discarded.") Transfer is tomorrow morning.

I am very pleased, though by no means convinced this could turn out to be a success.

can you guys tell me - is it ok that i still have a bit of brown spotting? i just hope my womb isn't in too much distress from the retrieval and that it will affect the embryoes once they're on board. (assuming they make it through tonight - i am still thinking the worst!!)

i haven't had any pain at all but i did bleed a little right after the collection and have had bits of spotting and a couple very tiny brownish clots.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

well done chandelle's embies and hope everything went well at et today - how are you feeling? stay positive and relax!

alice thats great news! friday isnt too far away.

betty - how are you doing?


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry not to have replied sooner.. back at work and big change around, so now lots of people can see my screen  

Alice - well done!!!!!!!!!!  18 follicles is great.. you must feel those or at least will do by Friday!! hehe.  Best of luck for EC on Friday   

Chandell - Great news on the embies.. you doubled mine!!      I don't know for sure about the brown spotting issue, but would say that I'm sure it's not a problem.  It's brown so it's "old" blood anyway.  

I can't wait to hear how they did and how ET went.. thinking of you!

Peppermint - hope you and bump are keeping well 

BettySpaghetti xxx


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Peppermint and Betty, thanks for thinking of me! ET went just fine. the two embryoes both had four cells today and looked good, according to the embryologist. one was "almost" a four on their scale of one to four and the other was a three. the spotting stopped too though i read it doesn't interfere with transfer or implantation, if that is meant to be. 

Betty - how many more days before you can test? i think you are exactly a week ahead of me, yeah? 

xC


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Chandelle fabulous news!   I am so glad it all went well. Now for lots of sticky thoughts!  

Betty yes I am starting to feel those follies now, still not as bad as last time but my tummy is starting to get bigger and this time its not all the chocolate I have been scoffing!!!
I know the feeling about the work computer thing.  My screen is half hidden half exposed to all but even in my lunch break I am so cautious cos i dont want anyone asking what I am doing.  My boss has just gone into a meeting so I have took the opportunity to log on!!

Take care everyone and I will speak to you all after EC tomorrow!

Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

chandelle thats great - feet up and relax - the two week wait starts now!
Alice - good luck for tomorrow - eggy vibes your way! 
betty - when are you testing?
i am doing fine thanks - still always worring..


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Alice - hope everything went smoothly this morning and you have lots of eggs!! sounds like you will...

Peppermint, you're right i need to relax because i think i have been over-exerting myself. i have been working since the transfer (i actually went to work after it! they said that was fine.) i've tried to keep things low-stress, and slept in yesterday until almost midday before going to the office, but i've still had a few meetings and feel like i've been running around a bit. i went to two drinks thing (well not drinks for me) last night and by the time i got home was very tired from standing around. 

i've been reading the research though and there is no indication there is greater success from bed rest vs. normal life. but i think slowing down is definitely in order. fingers crossed my little embryos are becoming blastocysts and will break out of their shells over the weekend. then they need to implant so ideal conditions will be crucial!!

Betty - any symptoms yet?  

xC


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

hi Girls,

Alice - hope everthing went really well xx

Chandelle - I think it's true that it doesn't make much difference... as long you don't do anything too strenuous or over-exert yourself too much!

I've not had a great week - I've had 3 more close friends tell me they're 5 weeks pregnant.  Brave face, but a few tears behind closed doors..

I am so convinced it's not worked and just want to know so that i can have a glass of wine and get some exercise in and have some non-bms with hubby!!    

I know it's very stupid, but did a test today and it was -ve - of course I'll have to keep going until proper test day, but I think in most cases 11 days post collection would be pretty true.

Does anyone know Guy's policy on waiting for next treatment.  i would really like to try again straight away (I have a just short of full gonal-f pen) and if I can't do it more or less straight away, due to work pressures, would have to wait until March/April next year.. which is just tooooo long 

Thanks,

BettyS xxx


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi peeps

Betty a friend of mine did a test on day 14 before and it was -ve but then tried again the next day and was +ve so dont give up yet.  I really really hope you wont need to go through it again but just so you know when I went to see Dr K for my followup on my last ICSI, it was during my second period after ET (so about 6 weeks after) and he said I could start again straight away if I wanted to.  He said physically I could start anytime but needed to be mentally ready.  We decided to start the month after just to have a break from it. I didnt want to leave it too long either with Christmas round the corner.
   Lots of positive vibes for you.
Chandelle -  just rest a little but other than that carry on as normal is what I was told.  I am going to work from home a couple of days after ET but other than that its business as unusual.

Yes I did have lots of eggs, (1 I just hope that they are a better quality this time.      Feeling pretty crap at the moment I feel like I have a really bad case of indigestion, I am letting up some delightful burps which my husband kindly ignores!!   Too much detail I know!

Peppermint any symptoms?
Take care everyone
Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

hi girls....

my gosh chandelle i am tired just reading your post! i dont think leading a normal life is hurting your chances or anything like that either but i do think you need to take it easy and relax a little. 

betty - testing early isnt a good thing to do, there are lots of girls who have got false negative by testing early...i really hope you see a strong positive in a few days! (and god forbid you dont, i think you can start right away or after 2 af's if you had ohss)

hello alice how are you feeling? how was ec? guess you will know tomorrow how your little chaps have done...

i am fine thanks, constantly wondering if there is somehting still inside, i have had it pretty easy and feel totally normal. i had NO pg symptoms at all at the start and event the first few months was pretty easy apart from feeling sicky - so i am always wondering if everything is ok! havent told may people in fear of it going wrong... i guess i have to pull myself together and get over it and enjoy things.... 

  - hoping to see a lot of bfps soon!


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Alice - great news on your coach-load of eggs - there have got to be some good ones in there!! are they going to try to go to blastocyst with them?

Betty - i'm sorry you are convinced it didn't work. I was thinking today how i too will probably test early. But there's still hope and the pregnancy hormones don't always surge early. Is your official test day Wednesday?

in their literature Guys says you should wait two months to start again but after my cancelled cycle in June i was also told i could start again straight away so I guess they aren't too concerned about the drugs still being in your system or anything. 

Peppermint, you are something like 12 -13 weeks?? have you had the nuchal scan yet? i'm sure everything is fine - i think it's normal at your stage to feel nothing is going on. soon enough you'll get a bump and kicking!!

xC


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

hi girls,

Just a bit of an update from me.

I started spotting last night (EC+12) and I was confused as to whether this was a good or bad sign, then went to bed and just thought see how I feel in the morning.

Well,  this morning I just felt like AF was literally waiting to get me... also had a v. upset tummy    there was more this morning...

In my 1st cycle I had the same thing at the same time and tested got a bfp, clinic suggested upping cyclogest, then 2 days later my BFP had turned to a BFN... so I thought maybe this was the same thing.

Anyway, tested with a clearblue early test and it was -ve, so appears to be all over for us  
As mentioned before, this is slightly harder to take as around 1/2 of my really good girlfriends are newly pregnant, but it is what it is and it's not meant to be for us this time round.

Both myself and dh have gone through a bit of a "why us" stage this time round, so you can tell it's starting to take it's toll....

Still onwards and upwards with the next treatment (and def. last!)  this time we're not going to tell anyone, just to take a little bit of the pressure off.

I really, really hope things are going better for you girls, you've all been lovely and I'm wishing you all the best xxxxxx


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Betty I dont know what to say I am so sorry   to hear your bad news.  I know you must be going through all sorts of emotions, and I know it is worse with everyone around easily getting pregnant.  Just take one day at a time, getting into your next treatment will hopefully give you that fresh hope again.  We have only told my mum and dad this time around and it really does take the pressure off. It is sometimes hard that I am going through it and I cannot talk to my friends about it like I did before, but remember that we have all been through it and you can let out your emotions on your ff friends anytime.
Take care.
Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

oh betty i am so so very sorry.   
i just dont have any words and am sending you a huge cyber hug. 
i really hope you get some answers at your follow up appointment. i really am so sorry.


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Betty I'm sorry too that you have to keep going through this disappointment. though this is only my first real IVF it really took a toll on me in the 19 months since my last miscarriage to get AF each month. it is just a horrible reminder of what is not happening, particularly when everyone around seems to get pregnant so easily and quickly. it's like - all the pregnancies that a year ago upset me to hear about but i was convinced it would soon be me and we'd be sharing some of the pregnancy are now babies and i'm no nearer. this time of year has a sad tinge for me too because it's two years ago this week i found out i was pregnant the first time and the crazy thing was i actually had a little nervous cry at the time because i was freaked out it had happened on our first month of trying and i wasn't sure i was ready!!! (though i was already 35 - i was one of these women who was slightly apprehensive about motherhood - not now!!!)

i don't know why i'm writing all this but just a show of solidarity through the awful disappointment i guess. you are right though - onward and upward!!!

we are here for you!!!

xC.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

betty - hope you are ok

hi alice just wanted to see how et was...


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Peppermint ET is tomorrow we are waiting until day 5.  Of our 18 eggs 16 were mature so injected, and 12 of those developed into embryos which was really pleasing as this is 75% against 50% of them last time.  6 of them at day 3 were 8 cell and another 4 just behind so we decided to wait to pick the best on day 5.  I think they only do that if you have at least 4 so you dont risk having none survive by day 5.
The plus side is that we are in a better position than last time and we are going with putting 2 back so lets hope luck is on our side!!!      
So I am off to accupuncture tonight and got another one booked tomorrow afternoon - it costs a bloody fortune but if it works then it will be worth it!

How are you?  Has your tummy started to grow?

Betty I hope you are ok, have you spoken to the unit about when to start again?

Chandelle - when do you test? (I am lost with the days)
Alice
x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Alice - sounds like you have a healthy batch of embryos there, well done! i'm not due to test until a week from tomorrow, Oct. 3. If AF is going to come i will be surprised if it's not before that because my luteal phase is only about 12 days and even with the progesterone it was only 11 days after my cancelled cycle in June. I was a bit hopeful over the weekend when i was feeling little cramps and twinges but it's been basically nothing the past two days and i just have this feeling nothing is happening now.
we are off to sicily on saturday so that will be a distraction at least.

Betty - how are you doing?

xC


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

alice your embies sound like troopers! so good luck for tomorrow.... 

chandelle - have a wonderful holiday. stay postitive, it is early days.
my belly is like a bowl full of jelly! it had popped out during dr from all the full fat milk and whey protien i was drinking... i dont feel anything at the moment, so its a bit strange. its so weird i stll dont understand it all, just worried that if i tell everyone it will go away. stupid isnt it! i have a cold so am feeling dreadful! 

thinking of you betty


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Alice, hope it went well - let us know!


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello - sorry I've been a bit AWOL

Alice - well done and let us know how ET went.... into the dreaded 2ww now! 

Chandelle - how are you doing??

Peppermint - as you know I have a number of friends all pregnant at the moment and each of them has come to me with worries about either not have any symptoms or when they're getting them, worrying about what they might mean    So, not stupid, it's natural!

I rang Guy's on Monday and the earliest they could get me an appointment with a consultant is 19th October!!!!  We had wanted to start again straight away, however, maybe this is a blessing in disguise as we can have a few weeks off and I bought an OPK (for the first time ever  )  so looking forward to giving it a go naturally.. you never know!

 

BettySpaghetti xxx


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Betty - I'm sorry it didn't work for you. I'm doing fine but preparing for the worst too. Thinking about testing Friday or Saturday. AF could come even sooner though, i wouldn't be surprised. 
It's not a bad thing to try naturally because you never do know. I'm just bummed out because my DH is going away for two weeks at the end of October so I will miss a precious month of trying!!! xC


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone

ET yesturday and embies not as good as I would have liked, although 2 are safely on board now so who knows.  We had 5 that had reached blastocyst, 3 at stage 2 and 2 at stage 1, they go to stage 4 so not that great and then of the 3 at stage 2 they grade them A to C (A being best) and they were C.  The embryologist said that this doesnt matter and it can still work, they should be between A and C for them to have a chance so I should still be positive - you dont know whether they do that just to make you feel a bit better. 
Anyway this is it 2 on board and having lots of rest and sticky thoughts, I am imagining them growing and willing them on!  I am off to sit on the sofa now for the rest of the day (if I can take my mind off the housework that needs doing!)

Betty I am glad you are looking forward to your next cycle, fingers crossed for that natural BFP though.

Chandelle - positive thoughts for you, no sign is a good sign.

Peppermint I am sure that you will start feeling pg soon, you must be due for your 3 month scan soon??

Take care everyone
Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

good to hear from you betty - trying naturally is always worth a shot! i hope the 19th comes by soon.
chandelle - whens your test date? praying for a bfp
alice - 2ww starts here and the sofa is the best place to be! sticky thoughs  - you never know if your embies had had a few more hours they may have developed more.
i have a stinking cold so curled up on the sofa, i have a hospital appointment on friday so fingers crossed.


----------



## Crayon (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello,

I'm also having treatment at Guys.  Thanks Peppermint for pointing me to this forum.  Good luck everyone doing a cycle at the moment.  

I've just had a frozen blast cycle which didn't work, so the next step is another round of IVF.  Hopefully I'll be able to start next month as my FET was unmedicated.

Take care,

Crayon
x


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Crayon

Welcome to the Guys thread, there aren't many of us but the number is slowly picking up.  Good luck with your next IVF, lets hope this is the one.
I am on my 2ww, had a very negative day yesturday I was rather emotional, I think because I had a call from the clinic to say none of my other embryos could be frozen and I was getting some pains in my lower tummy.  It is only day 1 post ET so they wont be period pains but they dont help when trying to stay positive.  I woke up today though feeling much more positive. 
Only another 9 days until test day - I think I will have gone mad by then!!!!!!    

Alice
x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Alice, congrats on getting your two blasts on board. Don't worry about those grades- like the embryologist said i've read they really don't mean much in terms of success rates. the good thing is they were developing after five days and that gives you a better chance than an earlier transfer, yeah? Tummy pains are probably a good sign- your little ones may be implanting!

Peppermint - i hope you start to feel better and hope all goes well at your appointment.

Crayon - welcome to the thread. sorry your frozen cycle didn't work. Can't imagine why you wouldn't be able to start up again straightaway, a fresh start!

Well i am off tomorrow for a couple of weeks to sun myself in Sicily, though knowing me and my husband we will still be jumping on the internet all the time so I will still be checking in! 

I think AF is coming but it could still be a couple of days - i am 9 days post transfer and 11 days post collection. I don't think i'm going to bother testing - will just wait for AF. I always seem to get in when i fly so that will probably be the glorious start of my holiday. 

xC


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

hi alice. i know how you feel - the acu called me last cycle to tell me the same thing - none to freeze - i have spoken to lots of people who have been in the same boat and got bfp's - even i had one (all be it short lived, but i honestly beleive that my body couldnt cope with the ohss) - the best place for embies is not a petri dish in the acu - so just look after those little champs inside you. 

hello & welcome crayon! 

chandelle i have everything crossed for you - i hope you have a wonderful holiday.

i am a bit better thanks. been steaming and all those types of things....but finding it very hard to shift the cough and runny nose! and winter hasnt even begun!


----------



## Crayon (Sep 26, 2007)

Good luck Chandelle and enjoy your holiday.

Alice I hope you are coping with the 2ww OK.

Hope you're a little less bunged up now Peppermint.

Can I ask you what you think about the admin side at Guys?  When I first had treatment there everything was invoiced straight away and kept very much in order.  This time I have only just been billed for embryo freezing (3 months after it happened and after asking the consultant at a follow up appt to remind them) and I still haven't been billed for my last FET.  I find it a bit depressing paying for something when I already know it hasn't worked!  Is it just me or is it generally a bit lax?

Crayon
x


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Girls

Crayon, I quite agree with what you say about the paperwork at Guys.  We only got our invoice after I mentioned to Dr K on our last scan before EC that we didnt have one and then he sent it straight away but we didnt pay it until after ET and noone chased us.  The reason I chased them up is because as you said it is worse paying when you know it hasnt worked!
The first time around it was much quicker but Dr K did ask us at one point if we had received our bill cos they are slow so he is obviously aware of it.

Chandelle if you log on whilst you are away I hope you are having a lovely time.  I cant think of a better time to be getting away from it all, I hope you get some good news whilst you are away though.

Peppermint I am glad you are starting to feel better, I hate having a cold so I can sympathise.

I have still got AF feelings, I had a down day yesturday but then this morning I thought well I can afford to go away at Christmas if it hasnt worked and I'll go shopping and buy myself some new clothes and we can get the drive way done (how boring!) etc etc and was feeling a bit more positive about life without a baby in my world.  but then my neice (2) and nephew (4) came round and I thought god I am not sure I can live without young children in my life.  I have my DD so that is why I am stopping IVF after this go as it is not fair to keep throwing our money and time at that but I started to think about adoption again.  What do you guys think about adoption??  My hubby was against it I think cos it means 'he is not man enough to produce his own child' you know that matcho crap that means nothing really.  He has not said the real reason but it cant be that he cannot love a child that isnt his cos my DD is not biologically his but you wouldnt know it.  I am wandering whether to bring it up again, probably too soon especially as I havnt got a BFN yet!! God I'm impatient!!!!  

Sorry this post was a bit longer than I thought it was going to be when I started!
Take care
Alice
x


----------



## bunnni (Sep 17, 2007)

hello,

i was wondering what your experiences of guys was? 
i have been looking at the clinic and the success rates say it is about 40%, wondered what you all thought of it?

hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

hi bunni - what do i think of guys.... i think i have realised that you have to be very pro active - if things bother you or you need answers ask to speak to a cons or something. i was expecting something different and i am not sure what, maybe i was being naive. in terms of staff, i cant fault them and thing they are wonderful people. i have been to other clinics and i have to say i have never been made to wait at guys and at other places i was waiting for 30 mins plus and sometimes past an hour. i also was concerned that they werent doing the 100 additional things that other clinics were. i googled mr k and saw he has done a lot of research and if its not proven to work he doesnt do it - so on the upside you arent given stuff you dont need. but like the girls have said, you have to chase them a little. i felt a little neglected and when i started to be pro active in that way - i was fine. 

hello alice - sending you lots of cyber babydust.  i really admire anyone who adopts. dh and I didn’t think it was for us and that we were happy being together if it wasn’t meant to be, but it’s a really personal decision and I have a friend who rather than going for tx is going to adopt. I have another friend who has adopted and seeing how wonderfully they are all doing does make you think.  They love that baby just as they do their own and it has bought much joy to them and their family. 

i still have the cold and the cherry on the cake - the boiler has packed in!!!!!!!!!!! waiting for the man to turn up and save me from freezing!

hope you are enjoying your hols chandelle..

crayon - dont know why they are that relaxed. maybe cos they know you paid last time they arent worried?


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Bunni - I agree with much of what Peppermint has said, all the nurses and staff are really nice.  A couple of times I have had been delayed at appointments but most appointments I had at 8am in the morning with Dr K as we were paying privately and I was straight in as soon as I arrived, it was appointments that were later on in the day that I got held up abit but no different to any doctors surgery I guess.  I think the success rate is good, I am on my 2ww of my 2nd ICSI and not sure if it has worked but I guess it cant work for everyone! I think you will be in safe hands there, just make sure you ask loads of questions, and chase them up on things if you are worried about anything.

Hi Peppermint I hope your cold is getting better, do you have heating now?  How are things with you, any new scans?
I have had some very perculiar last couple of days, I have spent the last few days planning my next move and a life without any more children and then I did an early test this morning and it was +ve, now I am even more mixed up than I was before.    I have all the classic signs of AF coming; AF pains, and some browny discharge which even had a little bit of red blood running through it this morning (TMI!!) so I dont know whats going on!!!!!!!!!!  I dont want to get excited and now wish I hadnt done the test, I will do another tomorrow and see what that says, my official day is not until Sunday though.  I have read lots of 2ww diaries and some people have lots of AF pains and get BFP's and some people get BFN's.  I need mystic meg to give me the answer.  I can totally understand what you are feeling, you want to enjoy being pregnant and celebrate but you are too scared something will go wrong.  I know I am too early to celebrate but even if it is BFP on Sunday I am not sure I could then. Arhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi to everyone else.

Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

OMG Alice!!!!!!!!!! Can you call Mr K? speak to them please- maybe you need to increase the pessaries! I hope and pray this is the real thing! - please look after yourself - i had Af pains before i tested....call the clinic!

We have heatings - being pg on the nhs - only two scans 12 & 20 weeks.... its strange - after all that attention at the acu - not much at all in the real world... i feel totally normal - so waiting for something to happen - feel movement or something.


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I have been away for work for a few days, so just trying to catch up.

I was paying privately at Guy's and never had to wait more than 5 mins at appointments, except for the day of ET when my bladder was full... then they were delayed half an hour...   

I've not had an NHS cycle yet, so all I can say is that although I paid privately until EC/ET days I only ever saw nurses, so not convinced the money paid is for anything extra.....

As people above say, always very friendly, which I think is half the battle - information was never great and you'd need to think to ask about what you want to know.


Adoption - this is something myself and my husband discussed before we even knew of the difficulties we were going to have.  I have very strong feelings about this on a personal level and even if we are lucky enough to have biological children of our own one day, I would still like to adopt - give a child a loving environment to grow up in and give them the best chance in life they could have.  

Alice     any more news..I can't wait to hear

Love to all

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Well I have had another weird few days!!    Sorry this one is going to be long!!

I tested again on Friday morning and it was positive (they are all faint lines but still a line) however I had some red blood spotting that morning so was still very unsure what was going on.  I had rang the nurses line on the Thursday and left a message but had not heard anything back so I rang again on the Friday.  When someone rang back I wasnt at my desk (I had carried my mobile with me everywhere I went except the 5 minutes that the nurse rang back!!)  anyway she left a message basically telling me off for testing early and saying that I could have been pregnant so created the hormones but cos I had some spotting this could mean i am expecting my period and the test is picking up the remnants of the pregnancy hormone and to test again on the proper day Sunday and call back Monday.  She wasnt quite that blunt but it was along those lines what she was saying. Obviously i was a bit dissapointed after the message, I felt like a naughty school girl and very unpregnant.   Then about 7pm that night, I had really back stomach pains and I was being sick so i went to A&E and they checked for an eptopic pregnancy which luckily is not the case and monitored me on a drip over night (not a nice experience!!).  They believe that it could be OHSS which if it is then it is more likely I am pregnant.  they did a blood test but my levels were still low but they said they should double every 24 hours if I am pregnant so come back on Sunday night and they will give me the results on Monday.  I didnt have anymore blood after the friday just the brown discharge again and no more period pains.
Well now to the correct test day, i tested on the clinics test stick this morning and yes I am pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  again not the strongest of lines but it is getting darker and it is definately there, I am still a bit apprehensive as it is so early on but getting the blood test done as a second opinion will be good.
I go from feeling excited to ten minutes later feeling worried about losing it, back to getting excited again.     

sorry for the long post, a lot to write about though.
Betty I am glad you are back posting, the 19th of October isnt that far away now.

Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

omggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!  

Oh Alice, I am THRILLED for you! so sorry about the A&E bit, but otherwise are you ok? please, please, please - feet up and take it easy!!!!!!!


----------



## Crayon (Sep 26, 2007)

Congratulations Alice!   You can't expect the line to be very dark at this stage so don't stress about this.  Although not desirable I think OHSS happens after ET because of the pregnancy hormones, so its another positive sign in some ways.  Make sure you drink lots of water in case you do have it as thats the best way to stop it getting serious.

Let us know what the clinic say tomorrow.

Crayon
x


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Alice......


         


Hope all you other girls are ok!

I'm on my first month of using an OPK and am just waiting for that smiley face!!!    
Other than that, doc in Poland confirmed yesterday 2 frosties waiting for us over there and follow up with Guy's is next week... 

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

hi betty, did you get that smiley face yet?
alice how are you doing?


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

Sorry I have been so busy the last few days at work and home I havnt had a chance to log on and give you an update.  So heres a quick one whilst my boss is out of the office!
My hcg blood levels have gone from 64 on 5th Oct to 153 on the 7th to 453 on the 9th so although the levels are still low they are going the right way and I am definitely pg!!!!!!!!!!! (and no blood since the 7th )
I cant get excited though, I don’t want to start getting excited and then it all go wrong, every niggle I feel I get really worried.  I have a scan on 26th October which I cant wait for.

I hope everyone is well.  I will speak more when I have more time.

Alice
x


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi, I've just joined the site today and finding it a bit difficult to use so bear with me.
I'm one week in to down reg.  I'm having pre-implantation genetic diagnosis at Guys.  ICSI is used as standard during the PGD cycle.  This is our 4th attempt.
Trying to only look towards the next appointment rather than getting carried away and going over baby names!!


----------



## Daisy L (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi,
Just joined this site and wondered if anyone had any recommendations about treatment at Guys. I chose them because they had a really good research record and rather superstitiously because I was born in that hospital! But it seems quite impersonal.
I've got my proper hour long consultation on Tuesday.
I think I read I would have to have an internal examination - dreading it, I am really not good at hospitals - but figure I better get used to it!


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello,

My personal experience of Guys has been very positive.  The Professors are especially good.  The admin team seem to need a kick to get going sometimes.  If you don't hear from them when you expect to then ring them.  Chances are they haven't got round to your query etc..

I've been seeing Prof Braudie and from the research we have done he is pretty much as good as they get.

For the PGD treatment the succuss rates are higher than average (fingers crossed I'm one of those success rates this time.

The internal scans take a bit of getting used to but just remember the nurses spend as much time looking down there as they do at peoples faces so it's no big deal to them.

Hope the appointment goes well for you.

Jaynexx


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello,

I am looking at self-funding with Guys Hospital and would be grateful if anyone can answer a couple of questions?

When I had IVF at another clinic I had to inject Buserelin to down regulate in the tummy which was not to bad at all, when I started taking FSH injections which I think was Menopur this has to be injected in the muscle at the top of the bottom! This really hurt and I dreaded it everynight. I noticed on Guys website information that it says to inject the FSH in the tummy or thigh. Is this correct? or has anyone had to inject in the muscle at the top the bottom when having IVF at Guys?

Also in my last IVF I was put to sleep under general anaesthetic for egg collection, do they do this at Guys or do you have to be awake? If they do allow general anaesthetic is this an extra cost you have to pay for if you are self-funding or is this included in the price?

My last questions is I have had a couple of miscarriages which they think is due to immune problems. Has any one had the same type of thing and did they give any medication to help with you not miscarrying with future treatment?

Hope you can help.

Many Thanks

Jx


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Johannax, Daisy L and Jayne, welcome to the Guys site  

I agree with what Jayne says about Guys, I see Dr Khalaf and he has been really nice, the nurses are all lovely too.  The admin side yes it pretty slow, we pay private and we had to ask for the bill which we finally got after egg collection.  i wanted to pay before the end of the treatment cos if it didnt work then I would have really begrudged writing the cheque!!!
Luckily it did work and I am 5 weeks pg, on our second go of ICSI so I am happy with their success rates too!! Still early days though so I am not celebrating yet.

Johannax - I injected the FSH injections into my tummy, I did have to inject later into the top of my bottom cos i had the progesterone in an injection, it wasnt very nice but wasnt as painful as I thought it was going to be.
Yes you do get put under general anasthetic when you have egg collection, I was so glad that I was, and it is included in the price.
I am afraid i dont know anything about medication to help miscarriages.

Take care
Alice
x


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Alice,

That is great news, congratulations! Its good to hear of a success and makes me want to go to Guys even more. Did you have blastocyst transfer? Do you know how many embryos they allow to be transfer with blastocyst? Do you know if the prices between self-funding at Guys or going private with them differs much? I have seen the prices for self-fundng on there website but not for private treatment. Sorry for all the questions!

That it really good to hear that the fsh injections can be done in the tummy. I really did not want to be awake when they take the eggs so that is great. The private clinic I am with charges extra for EVERYTHING! 

Good luck and hope the next few weeks fly by for you until your scan.

Johannax


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Daisy,

Good luck for your consultation on Tuesday! Would you mind telling me how you get on and what they do, I am waiting to be referred to Guys by my doctor and would be really intrested to know. How long did you have to wait for your appointment? Are you NHS, Self-Funding or going Private? 

Many Thanks

Johannax


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Johannax, Wow lots of questions!! I really dont mind answering them though, I had all these questions myself when i started out at Guys.

I had blastocyst transfer and they put two back.  The first time we only had one put back so I was determined that I would give myself the best chance this time and put two back.  Also the embryos were not as good a quality as the first time.  They base it on your age, the quality etc but it is your choice, you can ask for two even if they recommend one.
The difference between self funding and private is £700, we went for this option as it meant we could see the same consultant each time and also we could pick and choose the time of appointments to fit around work more.  I live an hours journey away so I needed to be a bit more flexible with appointment times.
I hope all this helps.

Daisy - Good luck on Tuesday. x

Take care
Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Alice - my face hurts from smiling for you! just take it eaSY 

HELLO & WELCOME daisy and 4timelucky and johnnax!

if you read through some of the previous posts - you'll get a pretty good idea about what we think of guys. 

just to add to alice's posts- i know alice has answered the questions - but i love to ramble on! 

guys down reg with the sniffer (so no injections there  ) the stims - i injected in my tummy but they werent that painful at all - the only painful injections are the progesterone ones that you take after ET and really you get the pessaries as the norm and only injections if you ask for them ( i did and injected in my thighs - well dh did!) 

they usually allow only one good blast - because there is research that if one will implant both will and if one wont then neither will or something like that - if you dont have full blasts developed by day 5 then you get two put back in. but i guess the final say is up to you. 

if you pay the additional £700 ( it still works out cheaper that a lot of ivf places) then you get seen by the head of the acu mr khalaf and he is wonderful. - if you speak to him or the cons about your m/c's (sorry to hear that) then they will advise you - but mr k does only whats medically proven to work and if you google him you will see he has done a lot of research. 

good luck daisy with the cons

4thtime - how are you feeling downregging?

betty how are you?!


----------



## Daisy L (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Johannax,
I am more than happy to let you know how my consultation tomorrow goes... watch this space! I am self funding (couldn't quite justify going private first time round, but would maybe consider it in the future). I was told by my GP that I could expect an 18 month/ 2 year wait on the NHS. I waited five weeks for my initial appointment - here they discussed treatments based on tests carried out by my GP; about three weeks to attend the compulsory patient information evening; and two weeks since then for the consultation where they re-do tests; do some new ones; and set you on your way I think.
Will let you know my update shortly!
Kind regards
Daisy L


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Alice - congrats!!! contrary to plans i didn't get on the internet once for the past two weeks so am just catching up now. I'm really happy it worked out for you. It didn't for me, unfortunately. It was a bit of a tease with AF not turning up until the day before test day - which is late for me basically. I think it helped being on holiday though because i just accepted it and didn't think about it any more. 

Now that I'm back in the real world I don't know what to do next though. It's interesting to read the last few posts on experiences at Guy's and welcome to everyone who has recently joined the thread.

My feeling has been I wouldn't go back to Guy's if this didn't work. On my two attempts I felt very much I was given the minimum of care and there was no customisation of my treatment  - it was just you are this age, this FSH level, here's the standard treatment. Ok, that didn't work so we'll throw more drugs at you. 

Interestingly I had no clue you could pay £700 more for a higher level of care with Mr. K. No one ever told me that and we would have paid it. We self funded on the first go in June and I was a bit annoyed that I never once saw a doctor after the initial consultation (which incidentally did not include any internal examination, just paperwork), not even on the day they decided to cancel my cycle after a hasty discussion between the nurse and an unseen doctor. My second cycle was meant to be self funded again but then the NHS funding came through.

I had two previous and unexplained miscarriages but when i mentioned the possibility of testing or special steps at my consultation i was told there would be no further testing and i would follow the normal protocol.

But all that said I don't know whether it will be worth switching elsewhere. I really have no clue what to do!! I am intrigued by ARGC and their success rate and immunology testing but the price tag is pretty shocking.  I would like to know if i have undiagnosed immunology issues but other than that it seems there is such an element of chance once you get to embryo transfer and hopeful implantation and i'm not sure it justifies paying more than double the price to go somewhere else.

I also wonder if maybe i should give IUI another go.

?

xC


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info Daisy, I look forward to hearing from you after Tuesday.

Chantelle - I have also had a couple of miscarriages, I had my first IVF with ICSI at the Bridge Centre on the NHS and I had lots of blood tests done to see why I may of miscarried. I am at work at the moment but if you would like I could pull out my notes tonight and let you know what I had done how much they cost me? At least if you go somewhere else you can mention these tests. I found out I had high TNF levels.

Johannax


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Chandelle I am really so sorry it didnt work for you, I think you were in the best place for the start of the healing process and moving on.  Despite everything else i hope you had a good time on holiday. 

We all have different experiences where ever we go but dont give up on GUYS just yet.  I would ask for a consultation with Dr Khalaf and see if he restores your faith in them.  I saw him everytime and I think that made a big difference paying the extra £700, you knew that he knew all about our case and history and knew what we had been told before and what we hadnt so that he could ensure that we were well looked after.  You can also call or text him at anytime to ask a question and he will always reply.  He made you feel important and that he cared not just another women popping in for a scan or EC etc. Paying the extra £700 I think is still cheaper than a lot of other clinics and was well worth it. Having said all this it is a lot of money if it isnt working and if it doesnt feel right at Guys then you must do what you feel is right.  I think you need to discuss your concerns with them before making up your mind.
Do you get a follow up consultation now with a Dr to discuss what to do next and what happened with your last treatment?

Take care
Alice
x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Alice ... thanks ... I think you have some good points. I did see Mr. K for my private HSG after they thought I had a hydrosalpinx. That just sort of randomly happened that he was able to do it and was accepted by my insurance. I think i would feel in good hands with him so it is definitely a possibility to stay there and pay the extra £700. But I wonder if he would do anything different with my treatment - did you have any extra sessions or was it the usual day 9 scan and then followups? Any blood tests? And he did your EC and ET too? Everything went smoothly at both of those for me but I think it was literally the first or second time the Dr. i saw had done an ET. (i forget what his name was.) Another Dr. was there telling him what to do which did not inspire huge confidence though like i said it all seemed to go perfectly.
I have rung them today to tell them it didn't work and I think i'm supposed to have some sort of follow up but haven't heard back yet so we'll see. 

Johanna - sorry to hear about your miscarriages. i did have a ton of tests run at St. Thomas' recurrent miscarriage unit and had some repeated by a private consultant, Colin Davis, too. Nothing ever really turned up though i had a few weird things like a low red blood cell count and elevated liver enzymes and at one stage they thought i had hepatitis or something (didn't!!). I don't remember TNF though -what is that and can they treat it? If it's not a bother I would be curious what tests you had. I also thought my TSH was a bit on the high side (3-4 or something) but it was on their lab's range so they dismissed my concern.

i was obsessed for so long with finding a cause for the miscarriages but nothing ever really turned up and then when i didn't conceive that obsession took over!! i don't even think any more about miscarrying - it just seems mission impossible to get pregnant again.  

it doesn't help that dh is in new york for two weeks and will miss ovulation this month!!!

xC.


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Chandelle,

I had the following blood tests done:Antinuclear Antibodies £27, Prothrombotic Profile £384, Thyroid Antibodies £34, Tumour Necrosis Factor £96 and full blood count £23. These can be done at anytime. I went to the doctors laboratory in London on Wimpole street as it is a lot cheaper than the clinics prices. You just need a form from the clinic listing the blood tests you need and the results will be posted to them so they can explain them to you. After I had my second miscarriage the NHS did the following tests for free TSH, Lupus anti-coagulant, Cardiolypin antibody IgG and IGM, HSV IGM, Toxoplasmosis and Karyotyping on me and my partner. The fetus was also tested for trisomy 13, 18 and 21. I had a raised TSH of 4.29 (normal range 0.27 to 4.2) I also had a raised eosinophil count and tumour necrosis factor.I think Tumour Necrosis Factor is to do with your white blood cells and if it is to high it can attack the fetus. Mine was over 40 and it should be below 10. Although it can be high because of hayfever or parasites. (nice!) I am a little disappointed to hear that Guys do not do anything about recurrent miscarriage. I feel anything is worth a go even if it is not proven to work 100%. The Bridge gave me steroids and baby aspirin on the last 2 FET to try and prevent miscarriage. But as the embryos did not implant I do not know if this would of prevented a miscarriage. I think it is worth a go. Yes I feel the same, it would be nice just to get pregnant again. 

Hope this helps a little.

Johannax


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Oh chandelle I am so sorry. 

I felt the same as you do now after my first cycle and looked at uch. We waited an hour after our appointment time to see the cons and they just seemed busy. I wrote a letter of complaint about they way I had felt neglected during my cycle and that I had just not had any personal care to mr K and he took it very seriously! I saw him and he was so reassuring that I didn’t go back to uch and started cycle two at guys. I strongly agree with alice and thing you should insist on seeing him for a follow up. 

He went through each stage of my cycle and saw how it was – we couldn’t pin point what went wrong and when I asked him what he would do different – he said very little as it was bad luck. I guess I wanted him to say everything, but honestly looking back I am glad I decided to stay with him. he is a calm and realistic man. he puts you at ease....

Maybe you would want to email/write into them or just see him. 

As alice says, paying the £700 still makes them cheaper than a lot of places and with him he is a senior cons – so you are under his care and they have one cycle to learn about you from. 

Not sure if your m/c makes a case for you going to somewhere where they specialise in that. But one thing that put me off with ARGC was the amount they do to you. it just seemed wrong. Too much stuff. I know of success stories from there…maybe you could do an initial cons with them and then compare. Like I did with uch. 

once again i really am sorry


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Johanna - thanks so much for digging up all that info - was it the Bridge that told you what tests to have? Just wonder because I hadn't heard of some of them. Maybe it's time for me to have some more tests but that said i don't know if i can handle more goose chases, when so many have proved fruitless. sigh ... 
I also took baby aspirin on my IVF cycle and my previous consultant said i should definitely take it if i do become pregnant, just in case it helps. 

Peppermint, thanks for your encouragement. Guy's rang today about the follow up and they said i can see Mr. K. for it so that will be a good starting point for potentially seeing him for a private cycle. I was looking more into ARGC last night and actually when you look at the age group i'm about to enter in their stats (38-39), the success rate is only 28.6% compared to Guys' 25%. On that basis alone, it's not that convincing to switch. Of course it also terrifies me that i'm going to be 38 soon and that the success rates go down a lot. One of the dr's in gynaecology at Guy's told me there are two crucial points in women's fertility waning - 35 and 37.5. gulp.

xC


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi,

No problem I hope they help. Yes it was the Bridge. 

Good luck for your future treatment.

Johannax


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

I just thought I would come and ask your opinion about Guys. 
I have been with Guys since 2002 and had my first IVF which was a BFP and resulted in my DS in 2004. I then had 2 natural(ish) BFP which both ended in m/c. I went back to Guys for IVF (self funded) and was refused and put back on clomid tracking and have just had IUI which was a BFN. 

I am unhappy that I was refused IVF based on my natural BFPs - I just feel like thats all they could see, not the 9+ years ttc and the fact that it has only happened twice in 9 years of unprotected sex. And especially not the fact that I am 37, soon to be 38 and running out of time. 

My IUI was a disaster with Guys. They lost my file twice, failed to order drugs on time so I started late, didnt call me back for 24 hours when I rang and made me wait 1.5 hours after my appointment time for basting. I also only produced one follie on injectables and when I asked about it they literally laughed and told me that at least I didnt over stimulate. On basting day when I mentioned my nerves and hopes for a BFP, the Dr told me to be grateful for the child I had and that she has many ladies who would love to be in my shoes. Or in other words 'shut-up you ungrateful woman' (apparently us IF girls can only ever have 1 child and dream of no more).  

My DH wants to change clinics and go straight for IVF with UCH. But there would be a wait for tx of several months if we did that and more importantly it is more difficulkt to travel too. I am still in 2 minds about Guys. We did get a BFP with Guys so I have that faith in them, but I was so much younger and they are certainly not inspiring any faith at the moment. They are useless and I find that you need to know what to ask for and push like hell to get it.

I have literally just rang and demanded answers. Appart from telling them what drugs I need and pointing out issues to be resolved for my next IUI tx I have demanded and got an appointment for IVF with a cons. Still I will have to pay another £200 (I have already done this for clomid and IUI) and they might still tell me to continue on the path I am on - they want me to have 2 more IUI tx. 

Do you think that they are only interested in IVF patients rather than IUI which may explain my poor treatment? Has anyone else had other treatments with them? 
How are you finding IVF with them now? I have been told that they are taking IVF booking now for Jan/Feb, anyone esle had those sorts of waits between tx? 3-4 months wait when you are currently being treated seems excessive. 
And finally how have you found blast transfer? Can someone explain this to me as they didnt do it in my day   I understand that you wait until 5 days for ET but what if none of the embies make it to blast stage? Do they all die and so you are left with nothing? None of my past embies made it to blast and I got no frosties from my IVF.

Thanks - it was a part rant, part questions and part request for reassurance!  
Ba
x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Davis - it sounds like you have a lot of valid concerns and it is totally appropriate to demand answers and if necessary formally complain about your treatment. 

I am surprised they would refuse you IVF since when I came to them i too had had two naturally gotten miscarriages and just one IUI attempt but there was never a question it was time for IVF. In fact another dr at Guys not in the ACU but working with them told me not to waste time on IUIs. Maybe they are reassured that you have have had a successful pregnancy.

I think you are right they are not big on IUIs (so i'm again surprised they suggested it). When my first cycle had to be cancelled because of a poor response i asked about IUI but was dissuaded and they said they'd never had a success that way (converting IVF to IUI). 

I know just what you are saying about being of two minds, as you can see from my earlier posts, not sure whether to stay or go. I think i am staying because it seems more of an obstacle to switch clinics and start all over again so to speak.

Please note what I hadn't been aware of that you can pay an extra £700 to see the consultant of your choice there, and as far as I understand that means no delay in getting started.

as far as blasts, i don't know exactly what Guys does (others here should) but i think they only do that if you have at least x number, in order to avoid the chance of being left with nothing. 

feel free to rant, that's what we're here for!! xC


----------



## Daisy L (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Johannax, Hope you are doing well - you seem to have so many factors to consider, I very much feel the newbie on this thread since this is my first time. 

I promised to get back to you after my consultation. Well, it was okay. The consultant was lovely  - but as soon as she walked in she said they were behind schedule and she would have to rush through things.It wasn't a good start - I think the look on our faces expressed our dismay so in the end she did take time with us - but my overall impression is that Guys have great stats, great research, but it feels really impersonal. There's a real sense that this is perhaps one of the biggest steps I will ever take - but for Guys you are just a number. That said, I am self funding - perhaps it is very different if you are a private patient.  I guess I will see how it goes this time round and then rethink if needs be. 

There's a social/ get to know other people going through the same thing event  at the ACU in Guys tomorrow from 5.30 to 7pm -I am thinking of going along.

Let me know how you are getting on. 

Take care,


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Daisy - can I ask when the cons at Guys said you would be able to start your next cycle? Like I said - I meet them on 8 November but they told me I wouldnt be able to start until Jan/Feb 2008. Is that the same for you? 

Chandelle - I have to say that I am amazed that we are being treated so differently when we have very similar histories. Same age, same BFP m/c's. They said outright that they do not offer IVF to people who have conceived naturally within the last 2 years. They did not have a problem with offering IVF again after a BFP just after a natural BFP even though it ended in m/c. It makes me slightly angry that they have forced me to waste alot of money and an entire year doing clomid and IUI (I started on clomid on 2 Jan and am currently waiting for a cyst to go before my next IUI BUT they have said that they wont start treatment near December because the clinic closes). Now that they have 'wasted' a year messing around with me it will be closer to 2 years since my m/c. There's alot of 'why me' but then thats one thing that IF has done to me so maybe its just my personality now  

I had alot of eggs in my last IVF. I over responded and had to be aspirated before EC. I think I had something like 22 or 18 eggs at EC (memories bad but I have PCOS and lots of follies) but I am sure that it was 9 fertilised eggs. However as I have had 3 m/c now and had testing on my last m/c which showed an extra chromosome, its safe to say that my egg quality is probably poor. Still it frightens me about 5 day transfer that I will be left with nothing.

I went to my GP recently and asked him to do a number of tests on me for recurrent m/c. He was happy to do the bloods and so I had thyroid antibodies and other thyroid tests, blood counts and antibodies counts on the NHS. Sorry if Im teaching you how to suck eggs you almost definitely have had all the basic tests done but if not it may be something which you could consider. 

I have also considered the ARGC but speaking with them briefly over the phone they strongly hinted that I would require immunology testing because of my m/c's. Off the top of my head thats an extra £3-4K and as I had the testing done on my last m/c which showed a chromosomal abnormality its probably not worth it. After mentioning it to Guys they dismissed the idea of investigating my m/c without so much as a second thought, they didnt see any need at all. Should I be worried or is that a good thing?

I also told Guys that I was considering changing clinics to UCH or ARGC, for what its worth they had the following to say in a nutshell: ARGC 'cherry pick' their ladies for tx to bump up the success rates and UCH bundle the stats across age groups to make it appear better and that Guys have basically the same success rates. Make of it what you will! 

I wont go to the meet this evening although it would be nice to speak to some other ladies. I often try to talk to women in the waiting room but women hold their IF like a dirty secret and are not comfortable at all about talking I find. And by the way Im no different, I dont like everyone to know either even though I often think 'why not, its not my fault'.

I can talk cant I  
Ba
x


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello All,

Is anyone going along to Guys tonight?  I can't decide. 

Been down regging for about 12 days now and the headaches are just starting to kick in.  Because there is a shortage of the nasal spray, much to my suprise I was sent injections instead.  I think I actually prefer it as I can see it going in where as with the nasal spray I was always worried I hadn't sprayed enough.

Got my first scan Monday lunch time so I want this weekend to go quickly.

Jaynexx


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Hi Davis - sounds like you have had a rough trot! 

blasts are day 5 embies. they let them grow and put the strongest back. blasts have a higher implantation and pg rate. if at day 3 you dont have a certain number of strong embies they dont wait till day 5 and put back the best 3 of the day 3 batch. 

i really think you should speak to the cons at guys, i am not sure if you would be a candidate for PGD with the extra cromo. 

if you are considering uch and argc then you may want to thing about paying the extra £700 and see a senior cons direct - still cheaper than uch and you get one on one treatment with a senior cons.  but i really am shocked as to how you were treated. i dont think guys go for the immune issue thingy and i think uch are somewhere in between that if you tell them about your m/c they arent as pro it as argc but they will treat you for it and they, i think are cheaper than argc - i know that argc may not take you on if your hormone levels are high - i have heard that from other people and thats how they cherry pick. 

good luck

good luck 4th time for monday!

daisy - i guess all i can say is dont expect them to be personal..... i guess they are a busy acu - but dont make the mistake a few of us did and be proactive - you need to ask to see a cons when you feel like you need to etc.... i have no idea how other acus compare on this front....

how are you alice? 

chandelle how are you doing?


----------



## Daisy L (Oct 5, 2007)

Peppermint - thank you for the advice, it is really worth hearing, as it is silly but I really feel as if I don't want to make a fuss / create any kind of atmosphere - I guess I feel a little at their mercy. 

Jayne - I considered going tonight but eventually decided against it. It's such an early time for people working and also it felt quite daunting. BUT I am going along to the next London meet up at the end of November - are you going to that (sorry I haven't checked the list of who is going yet). Would be nice to meet other people at Guys but in a nicer environment. 

Ba - my first meeting with Guys was back in September; my first proper consultation was last week. But when I start my next treatment is on the back of my own menstrual cycle - in other words next month. They seemed very in touch with the dates I had given them - for instance they knew exactly where I was in my cycle on the day of my consultation. And the department is closed for a couple of days around Christmas/ New Year which probably also determines appointments. Since the treatment is so time-sensitive I don't know how much their hands are tied. 
Again Ba - have you thought about coming along to the London meet? I know what you mean about women not talking in the waiting room - I 'm always interested in the number of sullen un-cooperative men that seem to unaccompany these women - some look as if they have been dragged there! 

Hello to everyone else - hope to catch up with you soon.


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

davis - you just suddenly popped into my head.... you shouldnt need immune things done as you know that the m/c are due to the extra chromo..... dont you think?

daisy i felt like you until dh made me compalin and take charge a little and i tell you, it was the best thing i did! dont want to be a pain either but sometimes its the only way to get what you need to be getting.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Daisy - thats interesting that you get an appointment when you get your next a/f. They suggested that I continue my IUI until IVF as they told me that the next closest date for IVF was Jan/Feb 2008. My first appointment with them this time round (excluding my IVF in 2003 etc) was in Dec 2006 and that was with an IVF cons (when we got refused). I have been seeing them everymonth since. It just doesnt make sense, especially as I have just read this from the IUI board: http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article2689681.ece

Peppermint - I asked about PGD and they told me that they couldnt do anything to stop m/c and that I have just been 'very unlucky'! Huh, tell me about it!! So yep you are right I dont need immune testing but I just want to be sure that there is nothing I can do before hand to stop a m/c, especially as we are spending so much money and emotional energy on this. If you get me?

Anyway, thanks fir all your advice girls and good luck
Ba
x

/links


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hello girls,

i have also been attending guys for my ivf tmt ....i was put on there records since 2002...... i personally find them really nice.. i had my 1st nhs go in 2002 which resulted in my D's since then i have have a fet which got cancelled as eggs didn't survive the thaw then did ivf in may which sadly was a neg and I'm now back on the rollercoaster again.

i must admit i never see the same nurse..but i always get nicely greeted and feel they have time for you.

good luck to you all.
xxxx


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

hi becca - sorry that you couldnt have FET and for youre bfn, good luck with your cycle.... when are you starting?


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi,

Daisy, how do I find details of the meet up?  I think I'd like to come along.

Peppermint,  Scan went well yesterday.  Saw a nurse called Alice and she was lovely and gave me some advise that I've not had on the previous 3 cycles. (My womb is back to front so although I've been told to drink lots before collection I shouldn't drink too much as it makes the collection more difficult.)  

Started next phase now so fingers crossed there's lots of follicles when I go back on 31st Oct.  Last time I had 23 so hoping for similar this time.

Hope everyone is getting on o.k.

Jaynexx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hi guys,

i was up there today and the next meeting is the 14th nov (hope i got that right) i remembered you asked so i looked on the notice board in the waiting room.

had my baseline scan and all was ok......so im now on my stims....need to go back next week.
xx


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Becca,

Thanks for doing that for me.  Glad all went ok for you today.  Keep me posted on your progress .

Jaynex


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

Alice is LOVELY!


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ladies, just saying hi. Becca, how are your stims going? Ba, any feedback from Guys on your concerns? i'm in a boring phase - don't know when i can start treatment again since my appointment with Mr. K isn't until the start of my next cycle and i get the feeling i won't be starting again until January. Peppermint, how are you feeling? how many weeks are you? my friend who i think is just ahead of you by a few weeks is starting to feel kicks!! xC


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

hey chandelle! 
when does your cycle start? have you had any follow up or is that the one you are waiting for with mr k? have you got your questions ready?
i am 17 weeks now and waiting to feel a kick or get to my 20 week scan. even this far the worry doesnt end! someone at work was 3-4 weeks ahead of me and they have just lost their baby as it wasnt growing as it should (sorry not sure if i should post this).  i just dont know when you feel like its real! 
how are you all doing?


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hi guys, on day 4 of stimms and feeling more human now...i so hate the DR drugs ......so many side affects.

had a few twinges but nothing to complain about....I'm on a low dose as i over stimmed last time 19 egg that were naff so quality instead of quantity is what we are after this time....i go back on Monday for bloods..so will keep you updated 

xxxx


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Peppermint - that's terrible about the woman at work, and so rare to lose a baby that late. how awful. anyway, i'm sure you will be feeling those kicks in a few weeks in any case.  i am something like 11dpo according to my temping chart. I don't think we had much of a chance this month though since dh left on a business trip the day before i O'd. Not to mention the other 19 or so months of non-success!! DH is back tomorrow, I can't wait. 

My appointment with Mr. K is my follow-up, though I guess it will also serve as my consultation for the next cycle, assuming i go ahead. I imagine i'll do a short protocol again so that brings me to December but with holidays and all maybe January is a better bet. hopefully he won't say i'm just a crap responder and need to think about donor eggs or something. not ready for that yet. You're right though, i need to get my questions ready.

Becca, are you having bad side effects? i never really had any, only when i had to downreg on synarel the first time, i hated that. but then the drugs didn't seem to affect my ovaries much either so maybe that's why i didn't have bad symptoms! just a little bloating at the end. (Can i still blame the drugs for the extra weight around my hips - or must i admit it was just all that Sicilian pasta the other week?  )

Alice - how are you feeling?

xC


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Sorry i have been a stranger for a while, the last couple of weeks i have being feeling really nauseous and been really tired all of the time and I havn't felt like doing anything.  I have been a lazy sod to be honest!! I know this is a good sign and i shouldn't complain so i wont but I cant wait until it goes away hopefully just a few more weeks of it.
We went for our 7 week scan yesturday and it was amazing, we saw the heart beat and even heard it which I wasnt expecting.  It feels a bit more real now but we are still really scared that it all might go wrong, I think I will stop being worried when I am holding the baby.  I have had some browny pink discharge on and off which has been a bit worrying but Dr K showed us a small area of blood on the scan and said it is probably coming from that and not to worry.  I think a small amount should be fine, when there is a lot there is a risk that the baby may think its time is up when the blood comes out. Oh yes nearly forgot it is just the one which I am more than happy with as i wont have the added worry of a twin pregnancy.  We have only told my mum dad, b and s so far and that will be it for now. 

Peppermint I am sure that you will feel the kick soon, the time seems like it is going really fast I cant believe you are 17 weeks, you may not agree though.
Chandelle - it will be January before you know it, I am sure that the unit will let you start when you want but with Christmas fast approaching I think I would wait for the new year. You can have that Christmas drink then!
Becca  - Like you my first attempt was more about quantity than quality but it gives them a better idea for the next time round so fingers crossed for some lovely healthy eggs.   

Take care
Alice
x


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

oh alice - how lovely you saw your little baby- try sea sickness bands - they really helped me and you can get them at supermarkets - look after yourself... are you struggling to get into your jeans?

hey becca - think eggy! 

chandelle - i agree with alice - it will be christmas in no time and you will be busy with that - this time of year will fly. good luck with your follow up....


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Peppermint - Yes my waist has definately grown but (I think) but when I show my DD and DH they tell me it was like that before!!!  What do they know!!  

I went everywhere looking for the sea sickness bands and noone has them in at the moment, Boots say they had them in the summer but dont stock them now, anyway managed to find some on a website and I hope they will arrive tomorrow and do the trick.  I get home from work after yawning all day at work and just sit on the sofa and then I am in bed by 9.30pm.  DH has been really good about it though and doing all the housework, I have told him that in about 4 - 5 weeks time I will be full of energy during my second trimester and can return the favour, lets hope thats the case!

Alice


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

thats great alice!  - the bands should help (i hope) my sister food posioned herself and i gave mine to her and they did the trick! 
i have terrible bladder pain and havent been able to get an answer to what it is... going to the gp again tomorrow - cant walk sometimes... they tested for and infection some weeks ago (been going on for ages now) and it was clear... fearing the worst now...


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hi guys,

went back today for my scan...and i have 4 follies that are great size and 2 little ones which they are hopping will catch up today they was hopping on more but hey how never mind they only down fall is i have really bad fluid on the right tube which will be drained before ec and a loading dose of antibiotics....well got a shock they told me ec is this fri yikes !!! so sitting here waiting for my final injection.........

hey peppermint...i have also had 2 bladder infections since sept and the urine sample came back as normal....weird the dr didnt even know what was wrong...he said to wait till after tmt and then will be reffered to gyno.....went for a scan last week and they couldnt see anything wrong........ are you getting pain when weeing or a just a constant pain in the bladder area and the back ?
xx


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Becca,

That's great news.  I went for scan yesterday.  Wasn't it busy, they were running almost 1 hour late.  Not ready for EC tomorrow but back there for another scan at 12.00.  Hopefully EC on Monday and transfer next Friday or Saturday.

Hope the transfer goes really well for you.
Take care
Jayne


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

yes it was busy....they was running late when we was there too.....we was prob in the waiting room the same time.

my ec is tomorrow morning getting nervous now....i was going to have ec on monday too but follies where the correct size so brought it forward.
xx


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi All

Becca - I hope your ec went well today and you are having a well earned rest.

Jayne - Good luck with ec is it going to be Monday?

Lots of positive vibes for you both       

Peppermint - How are you?  I am sure it is nothing to worry about but I know every niggle is worrying, I still check my toilet tissue EVERY time I go to the toilet, its an obsession now!
I got the bands this morning finally, I feel a bit better but it doesnt help my tiredness!  i hope as the day goes on it will start to really work.  I am going for accupuncture on Saturday, hopefully that will help things as well. Are you still having any treatment?

Chandelle - Are you well?

Take care
Alice
x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Becca, hoping your EC was a breeze and you're relaxing now.

Jayne- hope your follies are in good shape for transfer Monday. 

Peppermint - have you gotten any answers on your bladder pain? sorry, and i hope it's gone away.

Alice - almost the weekend and you can get lots of rest hopefully!! 

nothing new with me - i am just preparing for my follow up with Mr. K. on Tuesday. AF came the other day so I am on a new cycle. I'm now hoping that I can start a short protocol once this cycle is over and get it all done before christmas.


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hi guys I'm back !!!

wow what a morning EC was booked for 10.30/11  we arrived very early too but we was still waiting at 12.20 to go down to have the deed done.....well when it was over they told me they drained all the fluid from the tube and gave me IV of antibiotics and they retrieved 4 great eggs...so its a waiting game now to see if they all fertilize......et is looking at monday.

right im off to watch some tv now still very tired and achey!

xx


----------



## Alice3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Well done Becca on your 4 lovely eggs. Fingers crossed for Monday, I expect they will call you tomorrow with news on how many have fertilised so everything crossed for 4 lovely embies.

Chandelle - not long til Tueday, the wait is over!  I know I gave you advice on waiting until the New Year but I dont blame you wanting to do it all before Christmas - I would be just the same!!!  

Alice
x


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I just thought I'd pop in for a quick catch up to see how you girls are doing!!  

Peppermint - 17 weeks already!! almost half way through, how exciting!
Alice - great that you've had the scan and can see that everything is looking good..

I just can't wait to hear all the bits of news along the way  

Becca - great news with the 4 eggs! I've got everything crossed for your news tomorrow and the next couple of weeks.  We've had the same before, lots of eggs but not great quality and have heard aiming for fewer eggs can lead to good results in quality!

As for us, we had our first month with the ovulation predictor kit - unfortunately not this time, but we'll keep on practising...   

Maybe another IVF in March if nothing happens in the meantime!

BettySpaghetti xxx


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

hi becca - well done! i hope you get some very god news on monday.
good luck for the next few months betty - i hope you get a bfp and if not then march should be here pretty soon - with christmas coming up the times just wizzes by! 
i think that my pain is coming from some scar tissue they found when i went for ovarian drilling... i have a scan at the EPU on monday so will see how it goes. 
alice - glad the bands have helped...i think you have to sleep pretty much for the first 12 weeks! 
4thtime- hope it all goes well on monday.


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hey peppermint I'm so glad it wasn't anything serious....

well girls the clinic have called and ..................................................................................... yipppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee all 4 have fertilized and are looking great ! I'm now booked in for Monday for et...

still very swollen today and achey but i have my mum with me who's working hand and foot on me bless!

also had my friend round for a cuppa which was nice.

right off now to watch some day time TV xx


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Hi Becca, it was lovely chatting today. I am so pleased for you that all 4 have fertilised, they sound like they are going to be very good little embies

karen


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

just wanted to wish jayne all the best for the ec on monday.

chandelle hope all goes well on tuesday.

peppermint how you doing hunnie ?

alice hope your ok

bettyspagetti keep the   going

nothing to report on me had a quiet weekend at home...just been chilling out watching tv getting ready for et.

x


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Becca, congrats on your four embies and hope ET went well today .. xC


----------



## Peppermint (May 16, 2007)

becca thats GREAT! how are you feeling?

chandelle - how did it go?

hope you all are well, they found nothing at the scan - so not really sure what i am mean to do - probably eat another chochie!


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hi guys...had et yesterday had 2 embies put back a 6 cell and 7 cell
all went well...still very sore and swollen....just taking it easy (been in bed since yesterday ) dh orders.

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone. Becca, glad to hear it went smoothly and you have some good embryos on board. 

My appointment today was ... disappointing. First, Mr. K. had been called away so my waiting specially to see him and delaying treatment this month was for nought. I had my follow up with the dr. who did my ET and EC. He was very helpful in explaining lots of things to me and discussing various research and theories on what works and what doesn't but he wasn't very positive about my future chances. In fact, he gave me a 5% chance of success which is pretty bloody hard going.

He said that because i haven't responded well twice to the drugs means i probably have very poor ovarian reserve and/or bad eggs. 

It was upsetting at the time but I'm not going to let it get me down. I had textbook responses to clomid and a lower dose of injectables for IUI so i'm not fully convinced yet that my ovaries simply don't respond well. Plus i did manage three eggs and two good embryos out of the last round and who's to say a good egg won't turn up?


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Sorry it's been a few days.
Had EC yesterday. 18 collected.  Had phone call today and down to 9 fertilized.  All we need is one good one.  They'll start testing them on Thursday for transfer on Friday or Saturday.

Peppermint, Hope yesterdays scan went well.

Chandelle, I'm sure you were disappointed not seeing DR K. but I expect whoever you did see will be just as good.

Betty, wishing you better luck nest month

Alice and everyone else, thanks so much for all the positive vibes.

All take care
Jaynexx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119340.0

N x


----------

